# Construir reloj digital con cuenta regresiva



## zgouki (Jul 26, 2007)

Hola que tal! soy nuevo en el foro y no se un sope de electronica  ops: . Espero no causarles ningun problema. Necesitaria ayuda con respecto a un proyecto el cual me tome respponsabilidad de hacer. Creo que es algo facil, pero como no entiendo mucho de electronica, nose si relamene podria acerlo. Mi proposito es el siguiente: construir un reloj electronico (con los elementos que sean necesarios, estoy dispuesto a sacrificar un reloj de pulsera digital de 15 pesos  ) que empiece en 24 segundos y termine en 0, aciendo sonar una bocina al llegar al 0, el cual tenga una serie de LED`s como pantalla de visualizacion de los segundos. Es necesario poder parar el reloj mediante un interruptor en cualquier segundo y luego cintinuar el conteo regresivo. Tambien es necesario un boton paar reiniciar el conteo en 24 segs. 
Mis razones para la realizacion de este trabajo (que espero que no sea tan complicado) son que practico basquetball y nuestro reloj de 24 segundos se rompio y quiero acer uno nuevo, uno casero, no complicado pero igual de efctivo (es necesario tener uno para controlar el tiempo de posecion de la pelota), ya que uno nuvo sale como 1500 pesos argentinos y creanme que para nosostros, un club de barrio, es muy caro. Saludos, les agradeceria su ayuda.


----------



## ciri (Jul 26, 2007)

La verdad.. que si no sabes nada... va a ser jodido!!..
pero.. se podria arreglar algo!!.

te recomiendo que busques a alguien de la zona que sepa y que te lo arme!..
no es nada complicado..

eso si.. no te va a salir $1500, pero 150 en componentes te gastas.. por asi decirte.. comprar dos display de 8 segmentos grandes para los numeros....
Si te animas.. y me das tiempo te puedo llegar a dar una mano!..
como ultima opcion..


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 27, 2007)

No lo veo tan complicado para alguien que sepa de electronica, pero si no sabes te sera casi imposible.
Los display Gigantes de 7 segmentos se pueden fabricar con led`s sueltos, el resto es un contador regresivo seteable, la base de tiempo la puedes sacar directamente de la linea de 220 VCA. 50 Hz, interrumpiendo o no esta base de tiempo arrancas y paras el reloj, y el  reloj de 15$ te lo colocas en la muñeca. 
El costo de materiales creo que no supera los 50$, el problema es diseñarlo y armarlo.
Hagan una rifa o un asado para recaudar !!
Saludos


----------



## zgouki (Jul 27, 2007)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas. Miren, alguna idea tengo de como realizar el reloj, como uds. me dijeron los display gigantes de 7 segmentos los puedo acer con leds sueltos, el problema es la consola de control. Si uds. me dicen los elementos necesarios que debo comprar no me molestaria gastar 50 o 100 pesos, el problema en si es la instrumentacion (poseo soldador pero nada mas). E husmeado por la web y me entere (uds ya lo re saben, jeje) que el dispositivo que controla el tiempo es necesario programarlo. Como se puede acer esto? Se ace con una computadora o con que? Les mando el link de donde lei sobre un temporizador regresivo pero en vez de 24 segundos puede ser programado para 100 minutos (ademas en vez de los leds ay esas placas que se usan para mostrar cifras de 7 segmentos que aproposito no se como se llaman y tampoco las necesito)
Aqui os dejo el link: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/timer/index.htm
Muchas gracias de nuevo y espero sus respuestas


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 27, 2007)

El dispositovo que te propuse NO es necesario programarlo, es un contador que arranca de un valor dado, este valor lo cargas (En el contador) mediante resistencias, cuando envias un pulso "Set" se aplica tension a las resistencias y estas ingresan el numero (En tu caso 24) en el contador.
Desde este numero el contado comienza a retroceder, cuando llega a "0" o 0000 en exadecimal, una compuerta logica lee este estado y suena la alarma.
Ahora no tengo presente los integrados con que se puede implementar (Son todos CMOS de muy bajo valor), si puedo mañana los busco, te los paso y con la hoja de datos trata de imaginar como conectarlos.
Saludos


----------



## zgouki (Jul 28, 2007)

TE estoy eternamente agradecido.
 
Si me puedes mandar eso que me dijiste (y algun manual o instrucciones de lo que son los CMOS y como funcionan, NO SE NADA.... ops:   ) y algun tutorial/documento/grafico o lo que sea de como construir dicho mecanismo electronico te agradeceria un monton. 

Saludos y thanks again!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 30, 2007)

El circuito no tengo tiempo de diseñarlo, pero con estos integrados se puede confeccionar bastante facilmente, buscate las hojas de datos, verifica para que sirven y como funcionan e imagìnate como interconectarlos.

MC14002  : Compuerta NOR de 4 entradas (Detecta cuando el contador llega a 0)
MC14510  : Contador ascendente descendente preseteable (Se le carga un valor y cuenta
                    hacia arriba o hacia abajo a partir de ese valor), se puede conectar en serie 
                    para obtener 2 digitos o mas.
MC14558  :  Decodificador BCD a 7 segmentos (Maneja Display)
MC14018  :  Divisor por "n" (Divisor programable por n, n = 50, en tu caso para obtener una 
                    base de tiempo de 1 Seg de la alimentacion electrica de la red)

A todo esto le agregas los display, unos pulsadores, transformador, capacitores, diodos, reguladores de tension, bocina de auto, etc y tienes el temporizador de infracciones.


----------



## zgouki (Ago 1, 2007)

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, ya estoy buscando los datasheets de dichos integrados. Voy a tratar de ver como los conecto, cualquier cosa cuando finalize el diseño posteo el circuito para tu chequeo y tus recomendaciones. 
Anteriormente trate de poner mi mail, pero eso va en contra de las reglas del foro, como podriamos comunicarnos si por ejemplo debo postear una imagen o archivo mas grande de lo permitido?
E visto a gente que en su firma a puesto su mail, es valido ello?
Saludos y disculpa las molestias, es que soy un novato en todo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2007)

1) De nada es un gusto.
2) Usa este medio (El Foro).
3) Firma con mail me parece que no es valido.
Saludos


----------



## zgouki (Ago 3, 2007)

Hola nuevamente, queria consultarles una duda: Primero, fijense en la imagen que adjunte. La fuente de voltaje es de 5 Volts. Me gustaria saber si el decodificador BCD de siete segmentos que me recomendaron anteriormente (el MC 14558 de Motorola) puede reemplazarce por el de la figura, un 74LS47. Otra duda: En la imagen, la cajita de la izquierda numerada del 1 al 8 es una serie de interruptores? Perdon por mi pregunta estupida ops: , pero realmente me estoy iniciando con la electronica (como autodidacta, jeje, va, en realidad gracias a uds!). Nos vemos y espero sus respuestas.


----------



## zgouki (Ago 4, 2007)

Perdon que escriba de nuevo, pero a la duda de arriba de le suma una nueva: estuve averiguando sobre el 555 como timer para mi proyecto. Se puede acer con este componente en reemplazo del otro que fogonazo me dijo? Si es asi, tengo que ademas comprar un contador no? Cual?
Les cuento que mi padre trabaja cerca de una casa de electronica y le pedi que me averiguara el precio de los siguientes componentes:

*Decodificador BCD 74LS47
*Codificador BCD 74LS147 (Ah, aqui tengo una duda, este componente es similar al 74LS390,contador base 10, o son nada que ver?)
*Temporizador 555

La cuestion es que no solo averiguo los precios, sino que los compro!
El problema es que le vendieron todo bien, pero en vez de venderle el 555 le dieron uno que se le parece (porque tiene 8 patitas) que se llama NE5534N de philips, ni siquiera se que es!
Me podrian decir si este componente sirve para mi proyecto, o lo debo archivar para algun dia utilizarlo (como dije, nose para que sirve).  
Muchas gracias y espero sus respuestas


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2007)

Estube viendo comentarios tuyo y me parece que tendriamos que buscar una solucion mas sencilla.
Que opinas de lo siguiente:

10 lamparas que se vallan prendiendo secuencialmente cada 2.4 seg cada una, cuando se prende la ultima suena una campana.?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2007)

Aqui tienes + o - la idea
http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/proyect/cc52ef.html


----------



## zgouki (Ago 6, 2007)

Estuve viendo el link y me parece muy buena la idea, ahora no podria acer algo similar a este proyecto que encontre en la web? :
Es un contador ascendente que va automaticamente de 0 a 99, el grafico te lo adjunto.
Lo que necesito es lo mismo, salvo que en ves de ser ascendente debe ser descendente, empezar automaticamente en 24 y pararse en 0 hasta que mediante un pulsador (tipo reset) vuelva a 24. Ademas, necesitaria un boton de pausa. De todos modos, lo que mas me interesa es que modifico de dicho proyecto para que me cuente de forma descendente y a partir de 24. Lo del 555 astable como timer mas o menos lo tengo claro. Saludos y disculpa la tardanza de la respuesta, espero la tuya.  

NOTA: Me olvidaba, en el grafico encuadre dos partes del circuito y los marque con un signo de interrogacion porq no se lo que son, te agradeceria que me lo comentaras.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2007)

El contador 74390 no te permite cuenta atraz y no puedes comenzar con tus 24 segundos.
Si admites cuenta hacia adelante (De 0 a 24) sepuede leer la llegada a 24 para sonar la chicharra.


----------



## zgouki (Ago 6, 2007)

Puede entonces reemplazarce por un 74LS190? Como serian las conexiones? Lo que mas me intriga es como modificar el tiempo de comienzo, es decir como ajustar el circuito para que cuando encienda el reloj comienze en 24 y baje a 0


----------



## zgouki (Ago 6, 2007)

Perdon que moleste de nuevo, pero estube viendo la pagina que me pusiste arribe, donde explican lo de las lamparas que se van prendiendo una a una. Me gustaria saber que es la etapa de potencia y si en el proyecto que se ve alli puede reemplazarce el transformador de 12 volts por un adaptador de 5 volts que da salida a corriente continua. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2007)

La pata 5 maneja la cuenta ascendente descendente si esta a +5VCC o cero. (+ Ascendente)

Las patas 15,10, 9 y 1 "Cargan" el contador con un valor hexadecimal en tu caso 24 (2 + 4) son 2 contadores. Esto ocurre cuando la pata 11 pasa a +5VCC. Para generar tu 2 + 4 se colocan resistencias de unos 1000 Oms a +5 VCC, los valores que no son +5VCC deben conectarce a Cero  

Las patas 2,3,6 y 7 son las salidas al 74LS47.

La pata 14 es la entrada del reloj (Pulsos) en tu caso 1 cada 2,4 seg.

Por ultimo la pata 4 bloquea o no el contador (Reteniendo la cuenta) segun el estado de esta +5 o cero (+5VCC = Bloqueo)


Saludos


----------



## zgouki (Ago 7, 2007)

Hay un incombeniente que no te lo comente antes: en el reglamento del basquet dice que el tiempo de posicion solo puede contarse con un reloj descente con dos digitos, que comience en 24 y termine en 00, aciendo sonar una chicharra. Osea que la posibilidad de tener un contador de 2,4 seg que llege asta 10 no va. 
Mira, en la pagina que me pusiste anteriormente estuve leyenda la parte de los IC, y me fije en el CD4029 y sus funciones. Podria acerlo con dos de este Integrado interconectados para que cuando el de unidades llege a cero y pase a 9 baje una unidad el de decenas? Estarian configurados para el modo descendente.
Mediante un boton de reset, introduciria el 4 en las unidades y el 2 en las decenas, cada vez que lo pulse volveria a 24 y reiniciaria el descenso. Mediante compuertas logicas detendria el reloj con un boton de pausa, y ademas con otras compuertas dentendria el reloj cuando llegue a cero, debiendo pulsar de nuevo el boton reset para iniciar la cuenta.
Creo que se como acerlo, lo dibujare y te lo mostrare aqui.Me faltarian los valores de las resistencias. Saludos


----------



## zgouki (Ago 7, 2007)

Aqui posteo el dibujo del circuito. Me faltarian los valores de las resistencias del 555 para que tenga una frecuencia de 1hz y tambien las de las demas resistencias (nose si me faltan resistencias, eso seguro) tambien si faltan capacitores y el unico que puse tampoco se de cuantos faradios es. Tambien me falta el interruptor de encendido y el de marcha/para, solo puse el de reset( nose si esta bien). Espero que tengas el tiempo suficiente para revisar las conexiones porq nose si esta bien. Por ultimo, la serie de cables naranjas la puse para alli conectar algun circuito logico para que ciuando la entrada sea 0000 0000 (que corresponde al 00 de los displays), se active una alarma. Eso nose como acerlo. Muchas gracias por tu atensión.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2007)

En la lista de integrados te puse una compuerta cuadruple que te "lee" ese estado, el circuito lo guarde y mañana cuendo este mas despierto (Yo) lo reviso.
Saludos


----------



## zgouki (Ago 8, 2007)

Bien, muchas gracias, espero tu revision   .
Antes de todo, te agradesco muchisimo tu ayuda: empece entrando en este foro sin saber lo que era un transistor y quizas dentro de poco, construya un reloj digital! (no es la gran cosa, pero para mi si   ) Obviamente gracias a la ayuda de uds. y particularmente de vos, fogonazo, que me seguiste durante todo el proyecto. Te debo una muy grande.
Queria preguntarte algo con respecto al integrado MC14002 : Compuerta NOR de 4 entradas (Detecta cuando el contador llega a 0) , segun lo que pusiste en la lista. Esta compuerta tiene 4 entradas, osea que solo sirviria para un solo digito, digamos por ejemplo el de las unidades. Ahora, necesitaria 2 de estas compuertas (1 para las unidades y otra para las decenas) para poder detectar cuando llega al 00? Y como las interconecto? Gracias pur tu infinita atensión


----------



## zgouki (Ago 9, 2007)

Me gustaria saber porque me borraron el post de la imagen del circuito. Lo pudiste bajar fogonazo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2007)

Si, lo tengo guardado pero todavia no lo mire (Disculpas varias: Entrevista con el presidente, poner en marcha mi nuevo barco, asesorar a Bill Gates, Etc)
Hoy vere si lo puedo analizar
Saludos & I´m Sorry !!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2007)

Volvi:
Aparentemente esta bien, las patas 4, 3 y 13 del primer contador van a tierra, la pata 12 a + , en el segundo contador 13 a + y 4, 3 y 12 a tierra.
El 00 (Doble cero) lo lees con la compuerta que te recomende que tiene 2 compuertas de 4 entradas. (CD4002 o mejor con un CD14078 de 8 entradas) y la salida de esta a un transistor y de alli a la chicharra (Relee, optoaislador, Etc)
SAludos


----------



## zgouki (Ago 10, 2007)

Muchas, pero muchas gracias por tu respuesta,no te preocupes, entiendo que asesorar a bill gates es algo muy importante, jeje  . 
En resumen, esta todo OK, ahora falta comprar un CD 14078 de 8 entradas, las conecto con las salidas que van hacia los display de 7 segmentos, y la salida de esta a un transistor. Ahora bien, que clase de transistor (y si puedes explicarme porque va a un transistor, mejor)? Podrias decirme el valor de las resistencias que debo comprar? Me falta alguna resistencia en el diagrama?
Y por ultimo: Es necesario que en el astable 555 reemplace una de las dos resistencias requeridas por un potenciometro, asi regulo los Hz de salida del reloj asta obteenr 1 Hz? O hay algun posible valor de las 2 resistencias y el capacitor que tu ya sabes que dan en total un pulso de un segundo (1Hz)?
Muchas gracias y perdon por este ultimo ataque de preguntas, suerte con tu jefe  
Espero tus respuestas, saludos


----------



## zgouki (Ago 10, 2007)

Ya esta!
Por lo menos hice el astable con el 555 y me salio bien. Para regular el pulso de salida puse un potenciometro, voy a ir probando hasta que sea de 1Hz. Ahora, me urge el problema de las resistencias. Fui a comprar algunas y me preguntaron ademas de los ohms tambien la potencia o algo asi... Y no supe que decirles!
Por favor, si me puedes ayudar con esto ultimo te estaria agradecido. Ademas nose que valor les pongo de resistencias a las salidas de los decodificadores BCD, si se que para los displays llevan 2 resistencias de 220 ohms cada uno.
Nos vemos y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 10, 2007)

Excelente !!
Las resistencias de 1/4 o 1/8 de Watt.


----------



## Gaselectron (Ago 10, 2007)

Hola. quiero hacer un relog digital que cuente para atras, se le pueda programar una hora de inicio. si fueran solo minutos me anda barbaro ya lo hice usando 74190 y 7447 el tema es... si le configuro 1 :00, ¿como hago para que los minutos arranquen desde 59 , me imagino que debo poner un reset en 60, cosa que ya hice. pero se me saltea el 0... además de perder la capacidad de configurar un valor de minutos para que comience la cuenta... no quiero usar pics!. el reloj cuenta de 3 displays de 7 segmentos caseros (enormes). que muestran hora, minuto, minuto. la base de tiempos la hice con un 555


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2007)

Si no usas un PIC, Como efectuas la conversion horas a minutos y minutos a segundos ??

La alternativa seria un contador descendente desde 3600 segundos.


----------



## zgouki (Ago 17, 2007)

Necesito ayuda!!!! Fogonazo o el que pueda ayudarme, les cuento mi situacion:
E comprado todos los elementos para hacer el reloj, y para probar si funcionaban hice un circuito contador descendente de un solo display con el 555 astable, un cd4029 y un decodificador bdc, aqui les dejo la imagen
El problema es que anda bien hasta que llega la cuenta al 4 y entonces en vez de mostrar el 3 el dispaly, muetra otro signo raro.Lo mismo pasa con el 2 y el 0 (el 1 anda bien).
En la imagen que adjunte dice la secuencia que sigue.
Me gustaria saber en que falle o solo compre un display fallado?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2007)

Me parece que tienes cambiada 1 pata en el display.


----------



## zgouki (Ago 18, 2007)

Perdon, pero a que te refieres con que tengo cambiada una pata en el display? Que vino mal la pata de fabrica, es decir en otra posicion, o que yo la conecte mal?
Este problema me tiene a mal traer, no saben la frustacion de tener todos los elementos y que no te salgan las cosas como esperabas....  MUchas gracias por tu atensión, estamos en contacto


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2007)

Daria impresion de que hay una pata del display que no esta conectada a la señal correcta del decodificador.
Cuanto mayor la frustracion, tanto mayor sera tu alegria cuando el aparato te salga andando !!

Consejo: "Nunca dejes que algo electronico sepa que estas desesperado"


----------



## zgouki (Ago 19, 2007)

muchas gracias por tu ayuda, voy a revisar de nuevo el circuito y buscare el error. saludos, cualquier noticia o duda te aviso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2007)

Cuado postees el circuito coloca por favor el Nº de patas de los IC.

Saludos


----------



## zgouki (Ago 22, 2007)

listo, ya termine el circuito y encontre la falla. eran cables puestos al reves!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2007)

Excelente ! ! !,   ¿¿¿¿¿ Y para cuando el basquet ?????


----------



## zgouki (Ago 26, 2007)

perdon por tardar tanto tiempo en responderte, pasa que fui a practicar basquet...jaja
tuve un problema con el reloj (que raro no?).ya lo configure para que inicie en 24 y ya puse un boton de reset y uno que para el reloj. Ahora necesito poner la compuerta NOR de 8 entradas para que el reloj se detenga en 00 y haga sonar la chicharra. El inconveniente es el siguiente: al conectar las salidas de los cd4029  hacia las entradas del cd4078, los displays dejan de funcionar, es como si no pasara energia. Sera porq tengo que conseguir una fuente de energia mayor o es por otra cosa? muchas gracias por tu atensión.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2007)

Conecta una por una las patas del CD4078 (Patas 2, 3, 4, 5, 9, 10, 11 y 12) a los CD4029 (Patas 2, 6, 11 y 14) y fijate que pasa.

Dos posibilidades: 
1) Pata pifiada.
2) CD4078 en mal estado.

La serie de integrados CD es clase MOS, consumen practicamente NADA, no pueden cargarte la fuente.

En lo posible usa zocalos para no recalentar los IC.

No te entusismes demasiado pero me parece que ya lo tienes ! ! ! !


----------



## zgouki (Ago 27, 2007)

Al final tenias razón: conecte todos los cables de las 8 salidas de los 2 CD4029 (4 c/u) a las 8 entradas del CD4078 y conecte además (cosa que no hice la primera vez) las patas correspondientes a Vcc y a GND.
Era eso lo que no hacia funcionar a los displays, es decir que no conecte las patas a Vcc y a GND? Si es así, me gustaría saber porque.
Con respecto a los zocalos paar disipar calor, como los utilizo? Salen caros? 
Quería comentarte otra cosa. Yo empece a estudiar hace 1 año Ingeniería Mecánica, pero hace poco me di cuenta que no era lo mío, que me gustaban mas las cosas electrónicas (siempre desarme radios y cosas de ese tipo). Asiq esta semana me cambie de carrera: ahora voy a estudiar Ingeniería Electrónica! Creo que esta vez no me equivoque, igualmente las materia relacionadas a la electrónica todavía falta para que las de.
Saludos y gracias por ayudarme con este proyecto, ya estoy en las etapas finales (por lo menos de la consola).
Voy a necesitar ayuda con respecto a los displays grandes (20-25 cm, cuadrados) que van a poseer 7 segmentos de entre 10 y 13 leds c/u (300 leds en total aprox.). Principalmente, me gustaría saber cuanto voltaje debo administrarles, como les doy ese voltaje, el diseño que deben tener los tableros (es decir, ya que voy a utilizar la señal de los CD4029 de 4 bits c/u, voy a tener que ponerles obligadamente un 74LS47 a cada dígito) y cosas por el estilo.
Se que es mucho pedir, pero aunque sea algún consejo de por donde tengo que empezar. 
Gracias, muchas gracias realmente por tu ayuda y por motivarme a continuar con esto ( y también por hacerme ver que es lo que me gusta y voy a hacer, quizás, en mi futuro, espero, no tan lejano jeje 
Seguimos en contacto


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2007)

Vamos por parte:
Si tu no conectas la alimentacion de las compuertas los diodos de proteccion internos de estas te cortocircuitan la señal de entrada a la alimentacion del propio IC (Ver circuito, esta es una proteccion real de un IC MOS).

Los zocalos valen centavos son practicos para protejer los IC y eventualmente reemplazarlos. Sobre todo cuando se esta experimentando.

Los display
Yo primero dibujaria los 8 segmentos de los 2 dispaly´s , luego distribuiria los led como para que queden con cierta continuidad, de alli se vera la cantidad de led necesaria.
Para exitarlos habra que agregar un transistor por segmento (16 en total) como para no sobrecargar los contadores, hara falta otro mas para energizar el relee de la alarma.
Los display gigantes los armaria sobre un pedazo de formica negra, los 2 juntos (Impreso para esto = Fortuna). Una vez resuelto el diseño y la distribucion sera necesario perforar con una mecha de 0,85 mm para pasar las patas de los led, estos luego se cablearan por detraz de la formica juntro con los transistores y alguna que otra resistencia.


----------



## zgouki (Ago 29, 2007)

bueno, entonces dibujare los diplays en el paint y los posteo asi los revisas. Nos vemos hasta entonces. No entiendo porque necesito 16 transistores en total y no 14 por display, ya que son 7 segmentos... Y a que te refieres con a formica negra = fortuna? Tan cara es?
Saludos


----------



## zgouki (Ago 29, 2007)

disculpa por mi idiotez, te referias al circuito impreso seria una fortuna acerlo, salen caras las placas de PCB de ese tamaño. La formica negra es una clase de madera, voy a ver donde la consigo.
Lo que si me gustaria saber es como debo conectar los transistores, tanto en los segmentos de leds como en el rele, y que clase de transistores son.
Si alguien tiene un tutorial de transistores o algo por el estilo, seria de gran ayuda, ya que nose realmente como funciona un transistor y menos como conectarlos en mi circuito como elelvador de potencia.... ops: 
ya tengo el rele, funciona con 6 volts...ahora la señal que sale del cd4078, si uso un adaptador de 6volts, 400 miliamperes... me sirve para excitar el rele? Alli debo poner un transistor? Algun diagrama de como hacerlo please, teniendo en cuenta los datos que te di.
Gracias y perdon por "atacarte" con tantas preguntas, las voy formulando mientras me surgen, por ahi capaz vuelvo a lo mismo....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2007)

Salida del CD4078 -> Transistor -> Relee
Salida de los decodificadores -> Transistores -> Segmentos
Preguntas reincidentes = No Problem
Por favor recuerdame que decodificador BCD - 7 Segmentos usaste para ver como exitar los led.


----------



## zgouki (Ago 29, 2007)

2 74LS47. Si medices que clase de transistores debo comprar y como conectarlos ya estaria casi resuelto el tema.
Te dejo el dibujo de 1 display, esta horizontal para poder ver bien el numero de leds y como dividi los segmentos. Son segmentos de 10 leds c/u. Los leds de c/segmento estaran conectados en serie, no? 
Nos vemos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2007)

Con 15 transistores BC548 andara bien, los led habra que conectarlos en series y paralelos,
5 paralelos de 2 en serie con una resistencia de 390 Ohm cada serie.


----------



## zgouki (Ago 30, 2007)

bien, voy entendiendo. pero como es de esperarse, tengo una duda...
El display va conectado directamente a los 74ls47 de la consola? (osea 7 conexiones), y atraves de los capacitores y las resistencias regulo el voltaje? Y el display con cuanto Vcc tendre que conectarlo, teniendo en cuenta las caracteristicas antes mencionadas del display?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2007)

Negativo, cada segmento de los display se conectan por un lado al + de la fuente de alimentacion, el catodo de los diodos (Led) al colector del BC, el emisor del BC a tierra y la base del BC resistencia mediante (1 KOhm) a las salidas del 74LS47.


----------



## kaprixoso (Ago 30, 2007)

*Olass a toos..¡¡*  

Saben, me gusto mucho este tema, ultimamente me a atraido mucho esto de los displays...jaja 
Yo queria hacer un reloj con cuenta regresiva, siempre me lo imagino funcionando un 31 de diciembre...(3..2..1..0)   para este año no creo si...  

Y como me gusto mucho esto kise sumarme a la ayuda...como no se mucho (por no decir nada) de electronica me puse ha hacer unos boskejos de posibles paneles con 10 led por segmento...vi uno k hisiste *zgouki* pero algunos segmentos tienen 11 led  ...en fin, solo keria compartir mis modelos k no son tan originales, son lo tipico....el modelo mas cuadradito es de los k he visto en los partidos de Basquetbol...ya ese es mi aporte...aun que los puntitos se ven un poco desformes por k encurve un poco el display...jaja. 

*Saludos a toos..¡¡*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2007)

Esta bueno, me gusta ! !


----------



## zgouki (Ago 31, 2007)

Gracias por tu aporte *kaprixoso* . es verdad, yo dije que los segmentos del display tenian 10 leds c/u, haciendo un total de 70 por display, pero 6 de los 7 segmentos que dibuje tienen 11 leds, me equivoque. El del medio tiene 10.
Ahora una pregunta (en realidad varias) para fogonazo: como debo conectar los leds del "nuevo" display (el que tiene 11 leds por segmento ecepto el del medio que tiene 10)? Cuantos transistores BC548 debo comprar ahora por display? Y las resistencias, cuantas y de cuantos ohms? Ya se que me contestaste esto, pero quizas vos lo escribiste pensando que todos lo segmentos son de 10 leds como yo te dije, perdon por eso ops: .

Se que soy bruto, pero todavia nose de cuanto voltaje y amperaje es la fuente de alimentacion para los displays... Debo usar el adaptador de 6volts y 400mA que utilizo en la consola?

Por ultimo, te agradeceria si me adjuntaras algun grafiquito de como debo conectar un segmento del display con todo, el transistor, la resistencia y los 10/11 leds dependiendo del segmento.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2007)

Me parece que tu fuente de 400 mA no alcanza, cuando todo este terminado habra que ver lo que consume.
Numero 11 de led = No Problem, se pueden armar series de 3 o de 2 (La resistencia puede ser la misma para 2 que para 3).
BC548 = 1 por segmento + 1 para relee de chicharra (15 = 7 + 7 + 1).
Resistencias = Dependen del voltaje de tu fuente, un valor + o - probable 150 a 390 Ohms

+ resistencia diodo diodo 
+ resistencia diodo diodo 
+ resistencia diodo diodo
+ resistencia diodo diodo
+ resistencia diodo diodo diodo (Las 5 series) al colectror del transistor emisor del transistor a - de la fuente


----------



## zgouki (Sep 2, 2007)

muchas gracias por tu ayuda, perdon por tardar en responder pasa que recien hoy me conecto...
Voy a comprar los elementos y a ver si puedo hacerlo, cualquier cosa te pregunto. Cuando termine te digo como me quedo (no descartosdudas de por medio, jaja)
Y ya que estamos, vamos por una con respecto a la consola:
Esta todo hecho, hice todas las conexiones bien y por ultimo conecte las salidas de los dos cd4029 a laas 8 entradas del cd4078. Luego, saque dos cables de la salida NOR y los puse a la entrada carry de los cd4029 (para que cuando llegue a 00 se paren). todo bien, funcionaba perfectamente (aunque el 555 seguia mandando pulsos).
Ahora bien, saque otro cable de la salida NOR cd4078 y lo conecte al catodo de un led para "simular" a la bocina. teoricamente, cuando llega a 00 la cuenta, se tendria que prender el led y quedarse prendido hasta que presione el reset, pero cuando llega a 00, se prende el led 1 segundo, pero automaticamente empieza el conteo desde 99 (es decir que no se detienen los cd4029) y el led obviamente se apaga. Porq sucede esto?
te dejo pensando esta pregunta...(como si fuera tan dificil, seguro que es alguna descuido de mi parte)
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2007)

Como el 555 sigue mandando pulsos se "Desestabiliza " la compuerta y apaga al led, habra que poner un transistor que bloquee la cuenta o al reloj, son solo algunitas conexiónes mas, pero ya esta funcionando, ahora habra que pulir un poco nada mas.
Si puedes manda el circuito para ver como hacer el bloqueo, de memoria no me acuerdo.

Saludos


----------



## zgouki (Sep 4, 2007)

Ya compre los transistores y algunos leds para probar. Voy a hacer un segmento, me gustaria saber como puedo probarlo, ya lo conecto 74ls47?  Bueno, te dejo la imagen del circuito, faltan las conexiones para el reset, pero no tuve tiempo de dibujarlas. nos vemos


----------



## kaprixoso (Sep 4, 2007)

*olasss..¡¡*
Saben, tengo una duda y quizas *zgouki* pueda contestarmela...ahora si la ves primero *Fogonazo* tambien puedes responderla...  
Estava viendo este proyento y me preguntaba   como el circuito se posiciona solo a contar desde 24..??
No me he percatado de ese detalle..
*Saludoss..¡¡*


----------



## zgouki (Sep 4, 2007)

Sucede que en la imagen que adjunte, por razones de tiempo no la termine de dibujar bien con todos los detalles. Faltan las entradas logicas de preajuste que se hacen en los cd4029. Si te fijas en las paginas anteriores de este post, fogonazo explica bien como hacerlo (en que patillas del cd4029 debes poner o un nivel logico 1 o un 0). Chequea esta pagina donde explican no solo el cd4029, sino otros IC que quizas sean necesarios en algun momento: http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/icdatos/indice.html

Nos vemos. Espero que hayas podido bajar la imagen fogonazo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2007)

Apareci !
Efectivamente vi la imagen, hay algo que no me gusta, tu usas una sola resistencia limitadora para los 7 segmento de cada displey, esto funciona pero produce intermodulacion entre los segmentos, (Si se enciende el numero 1 tiene mas intensidad que el 8 para evitar esto se conecta el + del display directo al pos. de la fuente y los catodos del display al 74LS47 mediante 7 resistencias. 

Para probar el segmento:
1) Lo armas formando 5 paralelos de 2 led en serie, cada serie con su resistencia (Por ej. 470 Ohms)
2) Los anodos de los led los conectas los 5 a + de tu fuente
3) Las 5 resistencias las conectas al colector del BC547
4) El emisor de este a - de tu fuente
5) La base del BC547 al decodificador 74LS47  mediante una resistencia de 820 Ohms.

Positivo fuente ----->Anodo led Catodo ---->anodo led catodo ---->Resistencia (470)------> Colector del transistor----> Emisor transistor ----> (-) de la fuente

Edit:
Anoche producto de mi borrachera y de que me pase con las drogas pesadas no me fije que el display de 7 segmento estaba mal conectado.
Se supone que se usa un display de catodo comun, consecuentemente este catodo va a - de tu fuente, lo demas (Resistencias y Etc) sigue igual.
Igualmente esto no afecta al circuito final que ese si esta bien comentado.
Prometo solenmemente NO drogarme hasta las 10.30 de la mañana, bueno por algo se empieza.

Saludos


----------



## kaprixoso (Sep 5, 2007)

*Claaaro..¡¡*
Gracias *zgouki*. Pense que podia ser de esa forma la manera de cargar el numero que deseamos, pero no estaba seguro...  
Esa pagina con los datos me ayudo a conocer mas el IC, es de gran ayuda para la realizacion de un proyento, para asi sacarle el maximo de provecho a los integrados...
Tienen mas paginas asi..?? Para curiosear y conocer otros circuitos integrados..  

*Saludos a todos..¡¡*


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 5, 2007)

kaprixoso fijate estas llaves codificadoras BCD, con ellas se puede "cargar" el dato en el divisor, imajinate todo lo que se puede hacer con esa combinacion (Contadores, temporizadores, divisores programables, osciladores programables, Etc, Etc)

http://oeiwcsnts1.omron.com/pdfcatal.nsf/PDFLookUpByUniqueID/6BA9918CD0E0A83C86256A54006E26EA/$FILE/D22A7CN0401.pdf


----------



## zgouki (Sep 5, 2007)

Bien, ya estoy poniendole 7 resistencias a c/74ls47 pero no me has dicho de cuantos Ohms son esas resistencias...asique no les estoy poniendo nada jaja  
Ahora, con respecto al segmento de leds: catodo no significa que va al + y anodo al - ? Si no es asi, toda la poca electronica que tengo en mi cabeza colapsaria... 
 Ah, y otra cosa relacionado al edit de tu mensaje: no entendi que es lo que pusiste mal por tus drogas y tu borrachera en el post anterior...los catodos de los leds van al negativo?

Este diagrama que me has proporcinado, Que cosa esta mal?: 

Positivo fuente ----->Anodo led Catodo ---->anodo led catodo ---->Resistencia (470)------> Colector del transistor----> Emisor transistor ----> (-) de la fuente 

Y otra cosa: Una vez echo este segmento, lo puedo probar utilizando el adaptador de 6 volts/40mA que a su vez esta conectado con todo el circuito anterior (555,2 display LCD,2 cd4029,2 74ls47 y un cd4078) ? Lo conecto a una de las salidas del 74ls47 mediante la resistencia de 820 Ohms directamente o tiene que pasar por la resistencia que me recomendaste anteriormente ( una de las 7 que salen del 74ls47 y van al display LCD)?

Espero tu respuesta


----------



## zgouki (Sep 5, 2007)

Perdon por la idiotez que puse anteriormente, el anodo recibe electrones y va conectado al positivo y el catodo los emite y va hacia el negativo... estaban al reves mis ideas ops: 
Asique ovbia la parte de "catodo no significa que va al + y anodo al - ? Si no es asi, toda la poca electronica que tengo en mi cabeza colapsaria..." poruqe ya entendi...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 5, 2007)

> Positivo fuente ----->Anodo led Catodo ---->anodo led catodo ---->Resistencia (470)------> Colector del transistor----> Emisor transistor ----> (-) de la fuente




El primer punto te contestate solo, el sugundo (Valor resistencia), fijate bien


----------



## zgouki (Sep 5, 2007)

bien, entonces compro resistencias de 470 para c/serie de dos leds y despues 7 resistencias de 820 para cada segemento, no?
Ahora bien, sigo teniendo el problema del led "alarma" que habia conectado a la salida NOR del  cd4078 y que solo se prendia por un segundo (ya que el 555 seguia mandando pulsos).
Vos me habias comentado de que con un circuito sencillo mediante un transistor (nose de que tipo) se arreglaba, recuerdas?
puedes mandarme alguna imagen de como debo conectarlo o alguna indicacion? Nos vemos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 5, 2007)

Correcto, con resistencias de 470 no tendremos demasiado consumo.
En el circuito que posteaste habria que intercalar en la señal de clock (Donde dice clock en amarillo) una resistencia de 1000, del lado el 4029 un transistor igual a los otros conectado:
Colector a la resistencia, emisor a - de la fuente y base mediante resistencia de 820 a la salida de la compuerta, cuando la compuerta detecte 00000000 se energiza el transistor y cortocircuita el clock.
Esto hay que probarlo porque depende si el 4029 se dispara con flanco ascendente o descendente (NO recuerdo), en cualquier caso la misma adaptacion se puede aplicar en otra parte del circuito.


----------



## zgouki (Sep 5, 2007)

Bien, entonces voy a probar todo y despues te cuento bien como me fue. Nos vemos


----------



## kaprixoso (Sep 6, 2007)

*Olasss..¡¡*

ohhh..¡¡ Que son buenas esas llaves codificadoras BCD *Fogonazo*...  solucionan una buena necesidad que es la de estar programando...me imagino para los diversos usos que se le pueden dar, ahunque no sabria como aplicarlo, pero de a poquitito se va aprendiendo, y debo admitir que en este foro he aprendido mas de lo que esperaba...  

Saben, quiero que me digan si estoy bien con respecto al trabajo del *pin 7* del *CD 4029 *que estuve estudiandolo y me di cuenta de algo...
Este *pin 7* siempre esta a un nivel alto...cuando llega al *9* (en el caso del *0 al 9*) este cambia a un nivel bajo, y se mantiene asi durante todo el periodo del *9* hasta que cambia a *0* retornando a un nivel alto...si fuese del *0 al 7* se mantendria a nivel bajo durante el *7*...
Estoy bien..?? me explique claro, sierto..??
Ahora   si fuera en reversa esto deberia ocurrir durante todo el periodo del *0*...pero en la imagen del diagrama de funcionamiento en Modo Década del esta pagina http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/icdatos/indice.html
no muestra eso en el ultimo traspaso (..*1-0-9*..) muestra un nivel bajo del *pin 7* en el trascurso del *9* y no del *0* como supongo  que debiera ser...esta mal el diagrama o yo estoy confundido..??

Lo otro, estaba analizando el circuito y pansava que si tal vez no sea necesario que el *CD 4078* paralise el otro contador (decenas) ya que este se detendra solo con la detensión del primero (unidades) por que este ultimo dejara de enviar señales al otro por cada ciclo que cumpla...sirviria igual..?? es solo una idea..

Ya, no los lateo mas...espero puedan resolver esas dudas que tengo...
*Saludos..¡¡*


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2007)

1) El pin 7 (Carry o acarreo) se usa para conectar varios contadores en serie, manda al contador siguiente una señal de Frecuencia/10 de la del clock (Divide por 10)
2) Se usa en combinacion con la pata 9 (Up / Dawn cuente ascendente descendente)
3) Si de alguna manera blokeas el clock, el carry tambien se detiene (No tiene entradas para contar), en el caso porticular este solo hace falta detener el ingresos de pulsos al contador de unidades, como este "Alimenta" al de decenas este tampoco contara mas.

Saludos


----------



## kaprixoso (Sep 6, 2007)

Gracias Fogonazo...

 Yo me referia a bloquear el primer contador no quitandole la entrada de reloj, si no haciendolo mediante el pin 5 que es el paralizador del contador de unidades...pero las señales de reloj seguirian mandandose...como el contador estaria paralizado ya no le mandaria señales al otro contador y a este no seria necesario paralizarlo por el pin 5, como creo que lo esta en el circuito realizado (paralizando los dos)  ...

Otra cosa que pensaba, para este proyecto en especial...que el CD 4078 que lee el conteo en BCD, no es necesario conectarlo a la primera cifra (unidades) podrian conectarse estas entrada todas juntas a negativo y solo dejar las otras entradas conectadas al las decenas...serviria..??  

Para ambos casos solo ayuda en ahorrar conexiónes...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2007)

Fijate en el diagrama, no importa el estado de carry in, sigue contando (Q1, Q2, Q3, Q4)


----------



## kaprixoso (Sep 6, 2007)

Fogonazo,   mira...(Q1, Q2, Q3, Q4) se detuvieron mientras Carri In estuvo en un nivel alto, de hecho retraso todo el IC  lo unico que siguio en movimiento fue el reloj pero eso es externo al IC...

Ese recuadro esta mejor que la pagina que nombraba yo...tiene buenos los niveles de Carri Out, en el otro aparece pifiado...jaja


----------



## zgouki (Sep 6, 2007)

Bueno, he regresado.... y tengo malas noticias para fogonazo: 
he conectado el circuito de la compuerta NOR (paar paralizar el 555) como (creo) que vos me dijiste, y el led esta vez ni siquiera se prende ya que al llegar a 01 la cuenta regresiva pasa directamente a 80 (???) y sigue disminuyendo (79,78...). No registre ninguna paralizacion del 555.
MUY probablemente me he equivocado yo en alguna conexion  . De todos modos, aca te dejo un esquema de lo que hice (la conexion nueva que realize). Eso si, faltan dibujar todas las demas conexiones (es mas, de la compuerta NOR salen ademas de los 2 cables que dibuje, tambien 2 cables que van a C/U de las entradas carry in de los cd4029 para paralizarlos, quizas aqui esta el error).
Ah, otra mala noticia: hice un segmento de 11 leds para probar si funcionaba, hasta ahora conecte 4 series de 2 leds c/u con 1 resistencia de 470 Ohms cada serie y la ultima serie de 3 leds tambien con una resistencia de 470 Ohms (como me habias comentado). Hasta aqui llegue, y se me ocurrio ver que pasaba si conectaba directamente este segmento (sin transistor) a el adaptador de 6volts/400mA. Teoricamente, se tendrian que prender todas las series de leds, pero sucede que todas las series de 2 leds se prendieron correctamente, pero NINGUN led de la serie de 3. Sera porque tengo que cambiarle la resistencia? O tiene que ver con los mA del adaptador que sun insuficientes? O sera que debo conectar el transistor y asi si funcionara?
Espero tus respuestas
Bueno he aqui el dibujo. Nos vemos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2007)

> En el circuito que posteaste habria que intercalar en la señal de clock (Donde dice clock en amarillo) una resistencia de 1000, del lado el 4029 un transistor igual a los otros conectado:
> Colector a la resistencia, emisor a - de la fuente y base mediante resistencia de 820 a la salida de la compuerta, cuando la compuerta detecte 00000000 se energiza el transistor y cortocircuita el clock.



Fijate que te falta, tu estas cortocircuitando la salida del 555


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2007)

La idea era esta:


----------



## zgouki (Sep 6, 2007)

> Fijate que te falta, tu estas cortocircuitando la salida del 555



perdon que sea medio burro, pero no entiendo a que te refieres, se supone que el circuito de la imagen esta mal? o hay algo que esta conectado medio mal y ace que no funcione el transistor? El transistor, al energizarse por la compuerta NOR (un 1 logico) envia al colector un 0 y este cortocircuita el 555? Asi funciona? 
disculpa las molestias, acuerdate que nunca hice nada relacionado con la electronica, esta es mi primera vez...  [/quote]


----------



## zgouki (Sep 6, 2007)

bien, ya entendi la idea. De todos modos tengo una duda: 
Si hago esto no es necesario ademas conectar los pines de "paro de conteo" de los cd4078 a la compuerta NOR, ya que el 555 deja de mandar pulsos? estoy en lo correcto. Garacias por tu atensión, seguro que ya te estoy haciendo sulfurar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2007)

Si evitas que ingresen los pulsos de reloj a los contadores se deben  "quedar quietos".
La resistencia y el Transistor fue lo primero que se me ocurrio y me parecio lo mas cencillo, si funciona se queda, caso contrario buscaremos otra opcion mejor.

Edit.
Revise el circuto que posteaste y vi que el led no tiente una resistencia limitadora, si este es el caso: El led trabajara limitando por consumo la tension de salida de la compuerta (Colocale una resistencia de unos 470 Ohms)


----------



## zgouki (Sep 7, 2007)

Aha, voy entendiendo cada vez mas. Ahora, ya pensando en reemplazar el led por la alrma en si, debo conectar dicha resistencia con un rele que se activa con 6 volts, por medio de un transistor, no? Me darias el diagrama (tipo el que hiciste con el segmento de leds) de conexion de este cicuito en particular?
Y ya que estamos con las dudas, me gustaria saber si puedo reemplazar en el segmento de 11 leds, en la serie de 3 leds la resistencia de 470 por alguna menor, ya que el brillo de esta serie es menor que la de las otras de 2 leds. Si es asi, necesitaria saber de cuantos ohms para que no se note que hay ahi una serie de tres y no de dos   (no cambie el brillo en ningun led). Es posible lo que planteo?
Espero tus respuestas


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2007)

> ya pensando en reemplazar el led por la alrma en si, debo conectar dicha resistencia con un rele que se activa con 6 volts, por medio de un transistor, no? Me darias el diagrama (tipo el que hiciste con el segmento de leds)



Correctisimo ¡
El diagrama es el mismo que el del transistor que cortocircuita los pulsos.

(+) de tu fuente --> Bobina del relee --> colector de transistor --> emisor transistor (-) de tu fuente.
Base de Tr. mediante resistencia de 820 Ohms a la salida de compuerta octuple.

Resumen:
De la salida de la compuerta se conectan 2 cosas
1) Sistema de blokeo de pulsos (Med Transist.)
2) Exitacion de relee (Med Transist.)

En paralelo con la bobina del relee se conecta un diodo en inversa (Catodo al +) que proteje al transistor de los picos de tension que genera la bobina relee al conmutar.


----------



## zgouki (Sep 8, 2007)

Buenisimo, lo que tu me dices es algo similar al dibujo de abajo (la parte de arriba del dibujo), no?
Ahora, una ultima duda con respecto a los display de 7 segmentos (los comunes, no los de matriz de leds): estos van conectados con resistencias de 820 ohms hacia las 7 salidas del 74ls47, en total serian 14 resistencias, y ademas mediante 4 resistencias de 220 ohms (2 para c/u de los displays) en las entradas de Vcc (+6volts) ya que son dos entradas de Vcc por display. Estoy en lo correcto?
Ahora, ademas de esto, para conectar los displays grandes (los de leds), debo hacer todo el circuito que vos me comentaste y por ultimo la base del transistor de c/u de los segmentos de leds debo conectarlos a dicha resistencia de 820 Ohms (la que va hacia el 74ls47 en cuestion y que ademas esta conectada con el segemento del display pequeño de anodo comun). En el dibujo que adjunte, en la parte de abjo esta el esquema de lo que planteo. Necesito saber si la estoy pifiando en algo o no. Gracias y saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2007)

1) Dibujo = PERFECTO
2) Display 7 segmentos: Resistencia 820= mucho sera mejor 470 Ohms, efectivamente van a las salidas del decodificador, 14 Resistencias = Bien
3) Resistencia de 220, no van, se conecta directamente el catodo comun del display a 0 VCC
Los display de catodo comun tienen 2 patas de conexión al negativo pero internamente estan puenteadas
4) Si quieres conectar al mismo decodificador un display chico y uno gigante te conviene sacar de cada salida 2 Resistencias, una de 470 Ohms que va al led del display chico yotra de 820 que va al transistor de exitacion de segmento del display gigante

Resumiendo todo parece ir OK


----------



## zgouki (Sep 9, 2007)

Bien, te comento que el dispositivo de bloqueo mediante transistor del 555 funciono perfectamente. Ahora, ya metiendome con el tema de los displays, tu me dices que conecte los catodos al negativo de la fuente, pero creo que los que yo compre son de anodo comun, como los de la imagen. En realidad, creo que son de anodo comun  ops: porque los conecte con dichas resistencias de 220 al Vcc y funcionaron. Entonces los conecto a GND o no?
Lo demas esta entendido. Espero tu respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2007)

¿ Tu los tienes conectados a (+) y te funcionan bien ?
Fijate lo siguiente: Que pasa si en vez de conectarlo a (+) los conectas a (-)
Si puedes pasame el codigo de los display.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 9, 2007)

Aunque no me importe y no siga el hilo

¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿metes dos resistencias en paralelo a Vcc??????''''
Eso son 110 ohms  

I=5/110= 45ma

Revisa eso


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2007)

El Nombre:
1) Eres bienvenido siempre y gracias por la intensión
2) Hay otras resistencias en el circuito que no se han dibujado en este esquema.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2007)

El Nombre:
1) Eres bienvenido siempre y gracias por la intensión
2) Hay otras resistencias en el circuito que no se han dibujado en este esquema.


----------



## zgouki (Sep 10, 2007)

En este momento no estoy en mi casa pero apenas llege me fijo wl codigo de los display y te lo escribo (creo que son de la empresa siemens, en la imagen de la pag. 4 de esta conversacion, en la parte donde tuve problemas con el display que me marcaba digitos raros por el hecho de haber conectado mal unas patas del display al 74ls47, en dicha imagen que habia posteado esta el codigo de los displays, creo que empezaban con las siglas LG t continuaba con numeros). Son display de 7 segmentos de color amarillo tirando a verde, pero voy a fijarme bien y te pongo el codigo que tiene. En realidad hay 2 codigos, uno que tiene en una de las caras de los costados (ese es el que te puse en la imagen) y el otro esta en el reverso del display. Cual de los 2 es?
Bueno, llego a mi casa y me fijo que sucede si conecto a GND y no a Vcc, sin resistencias de 220 ohms (no se quemaran, no?) y ademas te paso los 2 codigos que te nombre por si acaso.
Nos vemos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2007)

¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ Houston we have a problem ! ! ! ! ! !

Recien caigo en la cuenta que estamos hablando de 2 integrados distintos, yo me quede pensando en un CD4511 o  CD4558 y no vi que tu usas un 74LS47 Tienen compatibilidad de patas y logica de salida pero uno es de salida complementaria y el otro colector abierto.

La salida de este es distinta a la que yo estaba pensando, el 74LS47 solo admite "poner a tierra la carga" y tu display necesita que "le manden positivo"

Solucion: Habra que reemplazar el 74LS47 por un CD4511 (0,75 $ c/u)
Las patas son totalmente compatible pero el CD permite entregar corriente, cosa que el 74LS NO

El circuito NO CAMBIA.
A cada salida del CD4511 se conecta la resistencia de 470 Ohm , de alli al segmento del display (Anodo) y el catodo comun (Patas 3 y 8 ) a (-) de la fuente


----------



## zgouki (Sep 10, 2007)

Esta bien, voy a ver si me quedan algunas rupias y peniques    para comprar los nuevos IC.ls
De todos modos, me gustaria que me expliques un poco mejor el porque del cambio, ya que los 74LS47 me funcionaban bien y cumplian con su proposito (me codificaban la entrada BCD y mediante los display se visualizaban los digitos)
En resumen: porque del cambio (en lenguaje de tipo idiota que no sabe de electronica(osea yo), no como me lo explicaste arriba que para mi es medio chino basico    ....)


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2007)

Ooopsss........ Lo lamento. (La explicacion)

Vamos a NO hacer nada por ahora. 

Fijate de construir los display gigantes y luego veremos esto otro. En el peor de los casos habra que cambiar 2 integrados (No es nada importante)


----------



## zgouki (Sep 10, 2007)

Realmente me gustaria saber para que lo del cambio. Estuve chequeando las caracteristicas del CD4511 (equivalente al motorola MC14511) y vi que es ideal para el caso en que necesite corriente de sobra (en este caso para los displays pequeños y los displays gigantes en simultaneo) ya que entrega hasta 25mA en sus salidas. Es esta la razon de porque prefieres el CD4511 y no el 74ls47? 
Tambien en el caso de que mis displays sean de cátodo común este integrado es bueno, sino se deben colocar inversores a las salidas del CD4511. En mi caso, creo que los displays (cuyo codigo en sus caras laterales es *SBS5121AG-HG* ) son de ánodo común, ya que los conecté a Vcc y funcionarón(todavia no probe si funcionan a GND). Por lo tanto debo comprar inversores si compro los CD4511? 
Ahora, al conectar los displays en mi circuito actual (con los 74ls47), primero debo solucionar el problema ese de que el 1 se ve mas brillante que el 0, por ejemplo, y que me habias indicado que con 7 resistencias para cada salida de los 74ls47 se arreglaba. Es factible esto (teneindo en cuenta que pensabas que yo tenia cd4511 y no 74ls47)?
Y con respecto al segmento de leds que me arme para probar, ahora entiendo porque al conectarlo a una salida del 74ls47, solo se encendia cuando en el display pequeño marcaba el 6 y el 5 y luego nunca mas. Yo queria encontrar el segmento en comun entre el 5 y el 6 pero no habia...Era porque dicho segmento en comun era el del costado superior derecho, el que no se prendia en los displays pequeños. Con un inversor lo solucionaria, no?
Espero que me hayas entendido el brollo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2007)

> zgouki Dijo:
> En mi caso, creo que los displays (cuyo codigo en sus caras laterales es SBS5121AG-HG ) son de ánodo común, ya que los conecté a Vcc y funcionarón(todavia no probe si funcionan a GND).




Si te fijas en la hoja de datos veras que son catodo comun, (A significa Catodo Comun ?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿)

No lo analice mucho, pero no tengo la mas remota idea de por que funcionan si estan conectados al revez, entiendes mi confucion.


----------



## zgouki (Sep 11, 2007)

Mira, aqui encontre una imagen del display.
Me gustaria saber si debo comprar inversores para los segmentos de leds del display gigante, ya que estos se prenden cuando el segmento correspondiente del display pequeño se encuentra apagado y viceversa.
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2007)

Dame algo de tiempo, tal vez no necesitemos comprar nada ! !


----------



## zgouki (Sep 11, 2007)

PERDON PERDON PERDON PERDON.......
Disculpame, no quise apresurarte, pense que no me habias entendido lo que te habia puesto.
Tomate todo el tiempo del mundo, lo mio no es urgente. Nos vemos y disculpas de nuevo


----------



## zgouki (Sep 13, 2007)

Perdon que te moleste de nuevo, pero queria comentarte algo: Se me ocurrio hacer una conexion asi, como el de la imagen. me gustaria saber si esto es correcto o no. Principalmente, queria saber el valor de la resistencia R1 del segmento de 11 leds que dibuje, para que esta serie de 3 brille aprox. igual a las series de 2 (que tienen resistencia de 470 ohms). 
Otra duda: Puedo utilizar dos transformadores (uno de 6 volts, 400mA para la consola y el relé; y otro de 5 volts, 500mA para los display gigantes de leds)? Es posible esto? O debo utilizar otros?
No quiero apresurarte en nada, es solo para ver si puedo ir terminando esto. Muchas gracias por tu atención.

NOTA: En el dibujo, la conexion de los CD4511 adicional (ademas de los 74LS47 que ya me funcionan y que quedaran en la consola) la hice para ahorrarme cable (ya que si esos CD4511 los pongo en los tableros donde conecte los displays gigantes, solo voy a necesitar enviar 8 cables y no 14 como en el otro caso). Cualquier corrección sera bienvenida, espero tus respuestas


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2007)

Contigo no hay ningun problema, es que tuve unos dias bastanteeeeee complicados.

Con el diagrama que publicaste me ahorraste el tener que dibujarlo yo, la parte del 7447 esta PERFECTO !.
El 4511 no va, no va a ser necesario.
El circuito que armaste con los led tambien esta PERFECTO !

El cambio que vamos a hacer es tomar la señal para el transistor con la misma resistencia que dibujaste (820) del 7447 (Salidas a display) pero vamos a cambiar el transistor BC548 por otro BC558.

Breve expliqueta: El BC547 es NPN, necesita para conducir introducir corriente por la base, como nuestro 74LS47 no entrega corriente sino que la absorbe NO va a andar.
Al cambiarlo por BC557 que es PNP, que necesita sacar corriente por la base para que condusca. 

Resumen: Cuando el 7447 encienda un segmento pasaran 2 cosas pondra a maza el catodo del segmento correspondiente y tambien pondra a maza la base de BC557 llevandolo a conducir, al conducir encienden los led del segmento.

Reformas al circuito: BC557 en lugar del BC548. Resistencia de 820 en lugar de ir a 4511 va al 74LS47.


----------



## zgouki (Sep 14, 2007)

Bien, bien. Me imaginaba que debiamos cambiar el transistor... pero hay un problemilla (relacionado a lo economico): ya me compre los 14 x 2 = 28 transistores BC548   (x 2 porque pensaba hacer 2 displays gigantes para marcar los 24 segundos) . Asi que ahora nose que voy a hacer con los transistores...No hay alguna forma de adaptar mi circuito como para hacer el display con estos transistores? Es posible lo que plantee en el dibujo que postee antes (mantener el 74ls47 donde esta, conectado a los displays pequeños, y sacar de los cd4029 otra serie de 4 cables para que vayan a las entradas de c/u de los cd4511 y que de las salidas de estos vayan a los BC548 mediante resistencia de 820 Ohms)?
Perdon que siga insistiendo con esto, pero no quiero regalarle un collar de transistores a mi novia paar su cumpleaños (no seria tan feo...  ).
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2007)

Si quieres conservar los BC548 habra que agregar 2 CD4511 como lo has dibujado.
En ese caso la configuracion que posteaste esta perfecta y usa los BC547.
Repase el circuito un par de veces y no encontre ningun error.

Collar de transistores Nooooo...., Primero, parecen insectos y segundo las patas pinchan


----------



## zgouki (Sep 15, 2007)

JAJAJAJA   Ademas, estos transistores se pueden usar en un montón de otros proyectos electronicos... Bien, entonces compro los dos cd4511 y los conecto como te plantee. Ahora, de las salidas de los cd4029, no debo sacar resistencias ya que ahora van a estar (en paralelo) por un lado el 74ls47 y por el otro el cd4511, los dos "alimentandose de datos" (que frase pedorra   )del mismo cd4029? Si es asi, de cuantos Ohms?
Y por ultimo, se que soy insistente en esto pero creo que es lo unico que me falta: De cuantos Ohms tienen que ser las resistencias en las series de tres leds de los segmentos de 11 leds para que esta serie brille igual que las series de 2?
Se que debo utilizar la ley de Ohm, ya pronto en la facultad me la van a enseñar, pero hasta entonces....te molesto a vos  
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2007)

> .....los dos "alimentandose de datos" (que frase pedorra  )del mismo cd4029? Si es asi,....



Realmente¡¡, viernes trasnochado ?


Mira como te complico la vida: Necesitamos saber que led se van a usar (Caida interna de tension).
Yo no me preocuparia mucho, el brillo no creo que se diferencie mucho.


----------



## zgouki (Sep 15, 2007)

Son los leds rojos comunes de 5 mm de diametro y que salen 30 centavos argentinos (menos de 10 centavos U$S). La verdad que no se las especificaciones tecnicas...pero bueno, si tu dices que o hay que cambiar la resistencia...pasa que no me queda claro, no es lo mismo 2 leds que 3!
De todos modos, lo que si debo saber es lo siguiente:
¿Con que voltaje y amperaje debo alimentar a los transistores y al display en si para que brillen bien (y no se quemen , obvio  )?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2007)

Para hacer las cosas bien vamos a medir la caida de tension de un led, conecta una resistencia de 470 Ohms a +VCC. de alli al anodo del led y el catodo a -VCC y luego mide con multimetro la tension sobre el led. Tendria que estar entre 1,0 y 3,0 VCC.
Con esta caida vamos a calcular las dos resistencias necesarias.


Edit:
Fijate esta pag.
http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz


----------



## zgouki (Sep 15, 2007)

OK. Pero a cuanto Vcc lo conecto al led? A 6V?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2007)

Tu no tenias una fuente de 6VCC ??
En caso afirmativo SI


----------



## zgouki (Sep 15, 2007)

Listo. Entonces nos vemos mas tarde, voy a ir a probar eso. gracias por tu atensión y ayuda. Saludos!


----------



## zgouki (Sep 15, 2007)

> Para hacer las cosas bien vamos a medir la caida de tension de un led, conecta una resistencia de 470 Ohms a +VCC. de alli al anodo del led y el catodo a -VCC y luego mide con multimetro la tension sobre el led. Tendria que estar entre 1,0 y 3,0 VCC.



Ya esta! Hice todo lo que me pediste y el voltimetro me marca 2.05 V   .
Entonces?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2007)

Para la serie de 2 led R=100 Ohms 0,5 W
Para la serie de 3 led R = 4,7 Ohms 0,5 W
Esto siempre con fuente de 6VCC


----------



## zgouki (Sep 15, 2007)

Bien, osea que las resistencias de 470 no van mas...pero las de 820 que salen del transistor de cada segmento, sigue igual no?
Y el consumo del display en total (en mA), de cuanto seria? (un digito nomas, despues lo multiplico por 2). 
ya estariamos terminando...THANKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2007)

El peor caso es el Nº 8 (Todos los segmentos)
Yo calcule para 20mA por serie, si son 5 series por segmento = 100 mA * 8 = 800 mA
+ 2 segmentos del otro display
(Creo que el peor caso es 18) Seran 1000 mA, o sea un ! ! Numero ¡ ¡


----------



## zgouki (Sep 16, 2007)

Se me ocurrio una nueva disposición de leds en el display (va, en realidad ayer jugue un partido de visitante y me puse a ver los displays del reloj de 24 , imaginate: me pasaban la pelota y me pegaba en la cabeza...jajaja  ) , es esta:

x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x
x x         x x
x x         x x
x x         x x
x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x
x x         x x
x x         x x
x x         x x
x x x x x x x
x x x x x x x

Serian 10 leds por segmento menos el horizontal de arriba y el horizontal de abajo (los dos con 8 leds). Ahora son series de dos todas...ademas ahora son menos leds: 50+16 = 66
Como serian las resistencias? Y las de 820 mlas reemplazamos? Y el consumo en mA?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2007)

! ! ! Mi NO entender ¡ ¡ !


----------



## zgouki (Sep 16, 2007)

Aqui esta el diagrama del display (un solo digito)
Me refiero que ahora son todas las series pares (5x10 leds + 2x8 leds).
Asique las resistencias son todas las mismas. De que valor? 
Y que cuenta debo hacer para obtener el consumo en mA del nuevo display?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2007)

Si son 2 led en serie y bajamos a 15mA la corriente da 150 Ohms por serie (Siempre 6 VCC)


----------



## zgouki (Sep 16, 2007)

Según tu calculo anterior seria: 20 mA por c/serie. Son 5 series en 5 segmentos y 4 series en 2 segmentos (haciendo un total de 7) = ((5x5)+(4x2)) x 20mA = 33 series (era mas facil dividir por 2 el nº de leds... ops: ) x 20mA = 660mA. 
Que sucede si ahora a este display (un solo digito) lo pruebo con el adaptador de 6v y 400mA ? Explota el adaptador?


----------



## zgouki (Sep 16, 2007)

Entonces si ponemos resistencias de 150 Ohms, bajariamos el consumo, ya que:
33 series x 15 mA = 495 mA
esta bien mi calculo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2007)

Si, por eso calcule para 15 mA.

Habra que ver si en la cancha se ve bien el tablero con la luz ambiente o sol o lo que sea, en caso de que no, se puede implementar algo como tienen los semaforos (Como una bisera que le da sombre).


----------



## zgouki (Sep 16, 2007)

Bien,voy a tomar esa idea.
Una pregunta, ya que estamos en el tema: Si cambio las resistencias de 150 ohms por otras de mayor valor, voy a alterar el consumo (teoricamente va a bajar), pero tambien el brillo de los leds va a bajar, no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2007)

!!Exacto ¡¡, por eso mi aclaracion de la bisera.
Hay que llegar a una relacion de compromiso entre corriente y brillo.

15 mA es una corriente respetable y mas segura que los 20 mA originales.


----------



## zgouki (Sep 16, 2007)

Bien, voy a comprarme una fuente que otorgue 1 amper para los displays y voy a terminar de construirlos. No sabes de algun esquema, pagina, tutorial o algo donde diga como construir una fuente de alimentacion de 6 volts y 1A de corriente continua? (ya que estamos, me cosntruyo todo y listo  )


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2007)

No pero necesitas un transformador de 6 v o 6 + 6 v de 1 o mejor 1,5 A (Total), 2 o 4 diodos de 3 A (Segun tipo de transformador), 2 capacitores de 2200uF 16 VCC y un regulador de 5 VCC para los TTL
La salida ++ es para alimentar los display y la regulada 7805 para los TTL


----------



## zgouki (Sep 17, 2007)

Entonces lo que tu me recomiendas es comprar un transformador de 6V y 1,5A, no lo podria construir yo (si es economicamente mejor)?
Y dudas con respecto a tu post,
Para que sirven los diodos y los capacitores (en mi circuito, se para que sirven y como son en gral.)?
Y que son los TTL? (soy ignorante) ops:

Edit>Cuando escribi lo de arriba no habia visto la imagen que me adjuntaste en tu anterior mensaje. Creo que entiendo lo que tu me dices, esos diodos sirven para rectificar la AC de la linea domiciliaria (que previamente se transformadorrmo en 6V mediante el transformador de 220 a 6V y 1,5A----->no tienes idea de cuanto sale uno mas o menos?) y los capacitores para transformar ahora la corriente rectificada pero pulsante a no pulsante (o algo asi,mucho nose de esto pero si se a que te refieres). Por lo tanto obtenemos una fuente DC de 6V y 1,5A, no? Ahora todavia nose que son los TTL   eso si me vas a teenr que responder.
SAludos


----------



## zgouki (Sep 17, 2007)

Estuve viendo la seccion de fuentes de alimentación. Estaba buscando alguna que de 6V DC y 3A (porque 3A, bueno porque en realidad necesito colocar 2 displays gigantes que marquen los 24 segundos,l los 2 iguales). Se puede hacer alguna con estas caracteristicas y que no cueste demasiado? Espero tus respuestas.

Que opinas de esta fuente?
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente6.htm

Le pondria un transformador de 9V que entregue 3A (ya que, segun dice esta pag, "El transformador debe tener un primario adecuado a la red eléctrica del país donde se va a usar, y un secundario que proporcione un voltaje de un 20 a 30% (aprox.) por encima del voltaje regulado que se desea obtener.")


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2007)

Diodo: Componente que permite la circulacion de corriente en un solo sentido. Actua como una valvula antiretorno.
Capacitor: En este caso sirve para almacenar carga electrica. En este caso tambien hace de amortiguador.
TTL: familia de integrados de logica (Transistor Transistor Logic)
CMOS: familia de integrados de lgica (Metal Oxido Semiconductor)

Precios:
Diodo: 6A60  DIODO/6A/600 V	$0.576
Capacitor: 2200X25SA/CAPACITOR ELECTROLITICO AXIAL/$2.674
Regulador:MC7805/REGULADOR POSITIVO/5V 1.5 A/$0.902
Transformador:6+6/2AC/TRANSFORMADOR 6+6 2 A/COPPER/$18.209
Transformador:6+6/3AC/TRANSFORMADOR 6+6 3 A/COPPER/$19.528

Opinion armar transformador: NO vale la pena
Opinion fuente: Es mas sencilla la que te pase

Tu necesitas bastante corriente en la salida a los display, para la parte logica el consumo es muy bajo, por eso te dibuje 2 salidas en la fuente, una regulada y otra NO


----------



## zgouki (Sep 17, 2007)

Perfecto, entonces me quedo con tu diagrama, pero antes de salr corriendo a comprar los elementos, primero unas dudas (como de costumbre  ).
En el dibujo que vos hiciste anteriormente, puse unas flechas rojas con numeros para preguntar algunas cosas, aca van las preguntas con los nº para guiarte:
*1) y 2)*  Que son, switches, interruptores? Para que sirven y porque estan en serie?
*3)*  Este transformador, al final cual es? El 6+6/2AC/TRANSFORMADOR 6+6 2 A/COPPER/$18.209 o el 6+6/3AC/TRANSFORMADOR 6+6 3 A/COPPER/$19.528 (te lo puse como vos me lo escribiste)
*4) y 5)* Estas son salidas a tierra (GND) ? Pero una esta regulada y la otra no (eso no lo entiendo muy bien)? CUla es la que voy a conectar los displays gigantes y cual la parte logica?
*6) *  Que es ++ V ? Esto es el Vcc de los displays? Cuantos Amperes tiene de salida?
*7)*  Este +V es el Vcc para la parte logica? De cuantos Volts y amperes estamos hablando?

Bueno, todo lo demas esta mas o menos entendido (osea muy poco  ops: )
Perdon que sea taaaaaaaaan burro en esto, pero de apoquito voy aprendiendo cada vez más
Saludos y gracias por tu atención


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2007)

El 2 es un switch, encendido general, el 1 no va, imagina que es un fusible que mal no vendria.
El transformador es otro, tiene 3 salidas en vez de 2, lleva en lugar de 4 diodos solamente 2, creo que el de 3A es lo mejor.




> Fogonazo dijo:
> La salida ++ es para alimentar los display y la regulada 7805 para los TTL



Si el transformador es de 3A en (++) tendremos los 3A
En la salida (+) (Regulada) solo tendremos 1A que es la capacidad del regulador.

El tema del regulador es porque la logica TTL necesita 5 VCC bastante estables (Mejor regulados), en cambio a los display puede ir sin regular 

4 y 5 son - VCC
7 salida a la logica
6 Salida a display


----------



## zgouki (Sep 17, 2007)

Buenisimo, entonces compro el transformador de 3A. Voy a comprar un fusible, asi queda mas seguro el sistema, si me dices como lo pido en una casa de electronica te lo agradeceria.



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> 4 y 5 son - VCC


Bien, pero es indistinto tanto para la parte logica (TTL) y los display? o uno le corresponde a uno y el otro al otro, valga la redundancia (es decir que no se pueden intercambiar, or si me equivoco al conectar los elelmentos a GND)?(espero que me hayas comprendido lo que quise decir)

Y otra duda: En el dibujo nuevo que pusiste ahora en vez de 4 diodos, solo hay 2, segun vos por las caracteristicas del transformador. Antes que clase de transformador era que necesitaba 4 diodos rectificadores? (te pregunto esto porque es la primera vez que veo 2 diodos y no 4, gralmente se ponen 4 para rectificar, segun lo que he visto)

Por ultimo, entonces quedaria esta lista (de paso te hice el total de los gastos):

2 x Diodo: 6A60 DIODO/6A/600 V ---->2 x $0.576 
2 x Capacitor: 2200X25SA/CAPACITOR ELECTROLITICO AXIAL ---->2 x $2.674 
1 x Regulador:MC7805/REGULADOR POSITIVO/5V 1.5 A ----> 1 x $0.902 
1 x Transformador:6+6/3AC/TRANSFORMADOR 6+6 3 A/COPPER ----> 1x $19.528 
TOTAL:  6 elementos -----> Aprox. 27 pesos ----> *30 pesos*

Estamos encaminados bien? Los pido asi en una casa de electronica, tal cual como estan en la lista? Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2007)

4 y 5 son lo mismo e indistintos, lo del fusible "Muy bueno"
Originalmente dibuje un transformador de 2 salidas, este tiene 3 y no ahorramos 2 diodos.
Con 4 diodos es lo mismo que con 2 Siempre y cuando el transformador tenga punto medio, ambos son rectificadores de honda completa.

Los precios los saque de aqui, si te queda cerca es una opcion:
http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/principal.htm

Pide:
2 Diodos: 6A 600V
2 Capacitores electroliticos 2200 *  25V 
1 Regulador 7805 
1 Transformador 6+6 3A


----------



## zgouki (Sep 17, 2007)

Bueno, listo.Gracias por tu atensión. Entonces ahora voy a juntar algo de pasta (re gallego era...  ) y cuando tenga el capital, voy y compro las cosas que me dijiste. Muchas gracias por todo, la proxima vez que entre a este foro sera para decirte como me fue con esta etapa de la fuente. Sera hasta dentro de 1 semana ya que tengo que estudiar porque rindo una materia en la facu. Saludos y deseenme suerte!!!!   (y suerte para Uds tambien!!!!)


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2007)

Desear suerte trae Mala suerte, ¡¡ Rompete una pata !!


----------



## zgouki (Sep 22, 2007)

FOGONAZO I NEED HELP!

Te cuento lo que me sucedio, necesito por favor que me prestes mucha atención:
El jueves pasado el reloj de 24 segundos que poseiamos en nuestro club murio. va, en realidad empezo a andar demasiado mal, a tal punto que el partido de ese dia tuvo que jugarse en la cancha de otro equipo que si le andaba dicho reloj ya que sino debiamos pagar una multa a la asociacion de basquet de esta ciudad   .
Por lo tanto, y habiendo hoy un partido en mi cancha (el cual juego yo  ), mi profesor desesperado me pidio si lo podia arreglar para hoy. Fuimos entonces con mi viejo a buscar la consola y un tablero de leds (para ver si tenia algun problema y de paso me fijaab como estaban echos) al club ayer a la mañana, y comence a desarmar la consola y ver que problema tenia, esperanzado de que lo podia arreglar.
RESULTADO: me pase todo el dia de la primavera encerrado en mi casa tratando de arreglarlo, pero no pude.
 ACA TE ESCRIBO UN RESUMEN DE LO QUE HICE: 
1) Abri la consola.
2) Me fije que los displays de 7 segm. pequeños andaban mal, pero el reloj si funcionaba.
3) Di vuelta la placa de la parte logica (LiSTADO DE COMPONENTES: CQ 4.000 (creo que es un cristal para el reloj), un trimmer, algunas resistencias, diodos y capacitores de cerarmica y un solo capacitor electrolitico (que estaba conectado a la fuente de 5 volts / 500 mA rectificada y regulada.) 9 IC : 2 x CD4055BE , 3 x SCL4522BE, 3 x MC14518 y 1 SCL4069UBE)
 Bueno, la cuestion es que determine que el problema era que esta placa estaba hecha moco (tiene mas de diez años y fue hecha en su momento por otro estudiante de electronica que jugaba para nuestro club, pero que cuando lo hizo el estaba en 4 año.  ), el cobre de la placa estaba rasgado en varios lugares, entonces no hacia el circuito correcto.
SOLUCION (pedorra, pero no se me ocurrio otra cosa): Cortar la parte logica, removerla de  la consola y poner la "nueva" parte logica hecha por mi (va, en realidad por vos  ).
Sucedido esto, prendi la consola y efectivamente comenzo a funcionar todo OK, es mas.el rele se activaba en 00    estaba feliz, pero faltaba comprobar la parte que se hiba hacia los tableros.y aca viene todo el lio. Vamos a ordenar las ideas porque a estas alturas.

1) Previamente a meterme con esta parte del proyecto, abri el tablero de leds y me fije como estban conectados: eran 16 leds por segmento divididas en 2 series de 8 con resietncias de 470 ohms c/serie en los 4 segmentos verticales; y en los 3 horizontales eran 12 c/u divididas en 2 series de seis tambien con resistencias de 470 ohms c/serie. Estaban conectadas todas las series por un lado (mediante las resistencias antes mencionadas) a un cable comun que era Vcc +30V (ya que la fuente para esta etapa es de 30V, y nose cuantos amperes, esta fuente si funciona y puede hacer prender todas las series antes mencionadas multiplicadas por 4 (2 digitos por 2 tableros de 24)) el cual este cable comun hiba hacia un conector macho DB15, y la otra parte de las series de un mismo segmento estaban conectadas a un cable por segmento que tambien hiba hacia el DB15 (dichos cables son de Vss), haciendo un total de 14 cables (7 por digito) y uno de Vdd +30V.
2) De la consola sale un cable DB15 hembra, el cual c/cable esta conectado a 1 transistor NPN TIP122 po el colector(que creo que puede controlar una corriente de hasta 8A y 100V), la base de dicho transistor mediante resistencia a las salidas de los CD4055BE y todos lo emisores van hacia  el menos de la fuente de 30V, por otra parte esta el cable de +30V de  Vdd que tambien va hacia el DB15 hembra. (lo que puse recien nose si esta del todo bien, lo que si estoy seguro es que hay 14 de esos TIP122)
** Bueno, aca esta el problema en si: nose como conectar los cables que salen de las 14 resistencias que estan conectadas a los TIP122 hacia mi circuito, el nuevo que puse yo. Deberian ir directamente a los 74LS47 o a CD4511? Mediante resistencias? Creo que los 0.5mA de la fuente de 5volts alcanzan justo para alimentar el circuito que yo tenia hecho (que por ejemplo, no utiliza casi ninguna resistencia para limitar la corriente (todavia no puse las resistencias a las salidas de los 74LS47 ops: )), por lo tanto no creo que me alcance corriente para que activen los TIP122. Tengo un transformador de 5 V aparte del que viene con la consola, puedo conectarlo en el circuito para tener mas corriente? Necesito ayuda, nose que hacer  ..........perodn por mi exceso de leras, espero tu respuesta *


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2007)

Si me estas hablando de las resistencias de base de los TIP122 deverian ir conectadas la  salida de los CD4511.
Fuentes:
Conecta el negativo con el negativo (De ambas), con tu fuente original alimenta la logica (Tuya) y con la otra los display


----------



## zgouki (Sep 22, 2007)

perfecto, pero a que displays te refieres? tengo que alimentar con la que vino en la consola a los cd4511, que a su vez estan conectados a los TIP122?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2007)

Si ! ! !
Fijate si los display "Viejos" se alimentan directo desde +VCC.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2007)

Si no has visto fijate este link

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/66269/


----------



## zgouki (Sep 23, 2007)

La final ayer el partido se jugo en cancha de otro equipo.  . Pero bueno, ahora tengo como una semana apra terminar esto 8) . Bien, haber si quedo claro lo que me dijiste:
1) La fuente de 5V que se encontraba en el reloj, no la mia (vamos a llamarle fuente vieja), la conecto a los CD4511, las entradas de este directamente a los cd4029 (decidme si debo ponerles resistencias o no y en donde) de mi parte logica (la nueva, la que hice yo), y esta parte logica la conecto a mi fuente de 5V (la fuente nueva). De las salidas de los 2 cd4511 las conecto al modulo de los transistores TIP122 por la base de estos (mediante resistencias que ya vienen). Queria comentar que probe un segemento para ver como funcionaban: Enchufe la fuente de 30V y conecte el pin de +30V de Vcc del hembra al pin correspondiente del macho que va hacia los displays gigantes, despues conecte un pin (cualquiera) del display con una salida del hembra (donde estan los TIP122) y luego, el cable ese que sale de la base del correspondiente TIP122, lo conecte a +5V de la fuente vieja, y wuala.funciono! Asique si debe servir los cd4511.
Gracias por tu ayuda, voy a conectar todo y a ver si funciona y luego te comento como me fue.
Saludos

Nota: en la pag. http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/present.php?p=GPSClock-1 que estaba en la otra conversacion, esta buena la idea, en total son 6 leds verdes por segemnto en paneles de tergopol...pero me queda la duda: QUE COSA LES PONE ARRIBA DE LOS PANELES PARA QUE LA LUZ SE VEA ASI Y NO LOS 6 LEDS INDEPENDIENTES? ES UNA CLASE DE PLASTICO SEMITRANSPARENTE? Necesitaria saber eso, entonces me largaria a hacerlos!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2007)

Ya lo habias dibujado:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=4847

TODA la logica la alimentas con 5 VCC y los led con la otra fuente.
Los led son los que mas consumen, usa para ellos la fuente mas grande.

Los led verdes de la pagina son Alta Intensidad


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 24, 2007)

Zgouki podrias poner todo el diagrama completo de como te funciono si fueras tan amable?


----------



## zgouki (Sep 24, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Ya lo habias dibujado:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=4847
> 
> TODA la logica la alimentas con 5 VCC y los led con la otra fuente.
> Los led son los que mas consumen, usa para ellos la fuente mas grande.



Perfecto, entonces conecto los cd4511 como los dibuje ahi.pero no debo poner resistencias a las salidas de los cd4029, ya que estas van no solo a los 74ls47 y al cd4078, sino que ahora tambien a los cd4511 (quizas este era el problema de porque no me andaban los displays gigantes, las entradas a los cd4511 son muy debiles.)?



> Los led verdes de la pagina son Alta Intensidad



Y como los pido en una casa de electronica? cuanto salen mas o menos? Y la pantalla esa que le ponen a los displays en esa pagina, que clase de plastico es?

Para *anthony123*: Quieres que postee todo el diagrama de todo el reloj (fuentes,alarma,displays gigantes,etc.) o solo la parte logica?
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2007)

Entre CD4029 y CD5411 No van resistencias.
Entre CD4029 y 74LS47 No van resistencias.
Entre CD4511 y TIP 122 SI (820 Ohms).
Entre 74LS47 y display "Chicos" SI (Entre 220 y 470 Ohms)

El plastico parece acrilico lechoso fino +-2mm

Los led los pides como alta intensidad (Todavia no son muy comunes en Argentina), en DeRemate.com los he visto.

http://www.deremate.com.ar/form/userauctions.asp?idu=5486921


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 24, 2007)

Todo si serias tan amable. una casa de basqueball aqui cerca me encargo el proyecto.!
Gracias zgouki.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2007)

¿ ¿ ¿ ¿ Voy a cobrar regalias de autor ? ? ?  ?


----------



## zgouki (Sep 24, 2007)

JAJAJA   Obvio, eso depende de vos fogonazo. de ultima llevara un logo que diga "Fogonazo´s Company F.E."  8) 
Mira anthony123: Te puedo pasar todo, eso si: yo NO use ningun programa que hacen circuitos o PCBs asique todo lo que voy a poner es made with paintbrush   ... Entre mañana y pasado te recopilo toda la información y lo posteo aqui, aunque estaba pensando que podria llegar a hacer un tutorial tipo de los que hay en la sección de *Proyectos*, y si alguien me dice como hacerlo (y si esta permitido, obvio) hago dicho documento, donde diga paso a paso como hacerlo y llevando los creditos de "Fogonazo´s Company F.E."   .
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh dilema ¡

Considero que el absoluto propietario de este desarrollo es zgouki ya que fue el el generador de la inquietud, el armo, probo, volvio a armar y probar en reiteradas oportunidades.
Si el desea compartir el proyecto con otro es cuestion absoluta de el, pero mi opinion esta en contra por lo siguiente:
No me parece correcto ni etico regalar 2 meses de trabajo, dedicacion, investigacion para que otro lucre con esto, si fuera un caso similar de apoyar a un club de basquet con pocos recursos es una cosa, pero de ahy a salir a venderlo, no me parece.

Si alguien quiere fabricarce algo similar, que valla al principio del hilo y siga este hasta el final, sin circuito y sin mas que explicaciones escritas y algun pedazo de esquema como lo hizo zgouki.
Es mas, yo mismo me ofresco a ayudarlo, pero me opongo a servirle el trabajo hecho y cocinado para que lucre con el.

Y si, efectivamente soy un cascarriento


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 24, 2007)

no me estoy lucrando. siempre fogonazo con las malas ideas. me ofreci porque utilizaban un reloj de agujas conectado a una campana electrica.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 24, 2007)

:evil:  :evil:  :evil: y otra cosa esa información tambien le servira a los demas foreros. :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2007)

> Dijo anthony123
> Todo si serias tan amable. una casa de basqueball aqui cerca me encargo el proyecto.!



No soy mal pensado, solamente leo y opino.



> Dijo anthony123
> y otra cosa esa información tambien le servira a los demas foreros.



Cualquiera que este interesado puede leer lo escrito.

Si tu estas interesado sigue el desarrollo desde el principio y resuelve el circuito como lo hizo zgouki.


----------



## zgouki (Sep 27, 2007)

Disculpenme la tardanza, no he podido contestar antes por que he estado ocupado con la facultad, alcohol, mujeres y temas por el estilo que me apartaron de la computadora ahsta el dia de hoy. espero que no esten enojados.
Bueno anthony, yo no tengo problema en pasarte los archivos, son exactamente los mismos que vas a encontrar en todo este post. Yo inicie esta conversación porque realmente no sabia ni un pomo de electronica  , pero me interesaba saber. Lo que dice fogonazo no es equivocado, no me refiero a que tu quieres lucrar y eso esta mal, no...me refiero a que (para mi) tu puedes hacer lo que quieras con lo que vayas a construir, incluso venderlo (es fruto de tu trabajo, no?), pero creo que sera mas satisfactorio para ti si ademas de construirlo, tienes el orgullo de decir "me moleste en investigar cada componente y estoy en condiciones (medianamente)de saber como puedo repararlo". No estoy echando mano de ti, es solo que a mi _me paso eso _, y es una recomendación. Yo mas o menos en este momento puedo decirte que se como funciona o como debo configurar por ejemplo, los cd4029 o los 74ls47, u otros componentes que lleva el reloj. Gracias a fogonazo, pude ir construyendo de apoco el reloj, yo pensaba que si me daban de una todo el diagrama hiba a ser mejor, pero eso esta mal. 
Si tu no eres un rookie (como yo) en esto y eres medianamente experto o sabes de los elementos que se utilizan para hacer este dispositivo electronico, entonces retiro lo dicho.Pero si es mas o menos tu caso parecido al mio, entonces te recomiendo que empieces desde cero como yo, vas a ver la satisfacción que vas a tener, y de ultima si hay algo que no sale, pregunta que con gusto se te ayudara. 
Y no se peleen gente  , las personas que se encuentran en este foro lo hacen porque tienen inquietudes similares y ademas les fascina la electronica, y en eso somos todos iguales, como "hermanos electronicos" (que pedorro, jajajaja  )
Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 27, 2007)

Oye amigo si decides que no, no importa, respeto mucho la decision.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 27, 2007)

con lo respecto a lo de rookie o autodidacta estas en lo correcto. yo no sabia nada de nada y ahorita construyo transmisores de RF y fuentes. te invito a ver mi trabajo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16475.html
Lamentablemente con ciertas personas no se puede.


----------



## zgouki (Sep 28, 2007)

Bueno, resuelto el problema, vamos otra vez a las dudas para fogonazo (que espero que no te hayas enojado):
Resulta que encontre un transformador de 5V de una radio (nose cuantos amperes porque mi multimetro no marca bien el amperaje, nose porque  ), me gustaria saber si se puede mediante el circuito que me pasaste anteriormente (para el transformador de 6V 3A) o alguno paracido, transformar dichos 5V AC en 5V DC estables para asi utilizarla en circuitos TTL.
Bueno, por ahora era eso no mas. 
Saludos
P.D: Te cuento que arregle el reloj de 24 poniendole mi parte logica, funciona perfecto   ! Tuve que cambiar 3 transistores TIP122 que se ve que estaban quemados. Bueno, asi que fue un exito y te debo mucho a vos, en serio. Garcias por tu ayuda y seguimos en contacto


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2007)

No estoy enojado, solamente opino. Y PUNTO FINAL AL TEMA

1) Hiciste andar el circuito con tu logica = Excelente !
2) Con un transformador de 5VCA rectificado onda completa (4 diodos) consigues 7 VCC

De toda tu parte logica hay un solo integrado que es sensible a la tension, el 74LS, los demas soportan hasta 15 VCC, para los led, si cambias la tension (Bastante) habra que recalcular las resistencias, 1 o 2 V no se notaran.


Para la idea de Tiopepe123 estube investigando el tema de los del de alta intensidad (1 W c/u)
Resultado: INCOMPRABLES ($ 30 c/u), eso si son hermosos !
Opcion: lamparitas de 3 V 50 mA.


----------



## zgouki (Sep 28, 2007)

Bueno, entonces utilizo el circuito ese con los 4 diodos y el Regulador:MC7805 (con exactamente los valores de los elementos como me dijiste vos en aquella ocasion?), eso si, el transformador solo viene con dos salidas, no tres.  
Y otra cosa ya que estamos: ME QUIEREN VENDER UN TRAFO DE 2 AMPERES A 30/40 PESOS ARGENTINOS!  
Me puedes pasar bien la dirección o como puedo hacer para comprar el transformador ese que me dijiste que sale 20 pesos? (porque sera tanta la diferencia?)
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2007)

El precio diferente es debido al efecto ladron de gallinas. (Chorros)

TRANSFORMADOR 6 V 3 A COPPER	$18.209
TRANSFORMADOR 6V 3A IMPORTADO	$23.585

http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/principal.htm


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 28, 2007)

oye zgouki deberias subir una foticos, si es que puedes no.
despues la gente se molesta por pedir algo aqui.


----------



## zgouki (Oct 2, 2007)

Hoola a todos de nuevo, ya habiendo terminado el reloj, primero queria agradecerles en forma DOBLE a toda la comunidad  por su atensión y ayuda, especialmente a *fogonazo* que me ayudo en todo el proyecto. Porque _doble_, bueno, porque gracias a este foro pude empezar y terminar dicho proyecto (que para mi era imposible desde el vamos....queria romper un reloj digital de pulsera para hacerlo!!!   ), para mi que no sabia que era ni siquiera un IC, yo a los electronicos los consideraba dioses...te armaban algo que media 5cm cuadrados y era capaz de hacer casi lo que se te ocurra (cada uno sabe para que puede utilizar una placa de 5cm cuadrados ), y ahora, a pesar que sigo siendo un novato, siento que no son taaan dioses   , son terrenales, che!!! Esto por una parte. Segundo, a medida que iva haciendo el reloj e investigando sus componentes, etc., etc., cada vez me iva metiendo mas y mas en esto maravilloso que es la electronica....hasta que dije: "Bueno, si te gusta tanto,vas a tener que hacer esto en tu vida..." Gracias totales, creo que esta desicion no estuvo equivocada y no me voy a arrepentir...

Yyyyyyyyyy, bueno.era obvio que este comentario iva a tener una parte infaltable para mis comentarios: LAS DUDAS    ops: (especialmente para fogonazo):
1)Me gustaria ir hasta Liniers, Capital Federal (donde esta electronica liniers  ),para comprar algunas cosillas, como los transformadores y otras cosas, pero como no quiero ir con la plata justa, me gustaria saber si tu vives cerca de alli, o has ido alguna vez a comprar alli, ya que los precios que publican en su web para mi son MUUUUY BARATOS (no me estoy quejando, ojala sean asi  ). Tienes idea si estos precios son en verdad los precios de venta al pùblico o son precios de mayorista o algo?
2)Llendo a la fuente que veniamos hablando, consegui un adaptador de 12V DC 800mA, y queria saber si utilizando un regulador de tensión 7805 (decidme como y si tengo que utilizar otros componentes pasivos) usarlo para alimentar a los TTL (en relidad, lo que quiero es hacer un GRABADOR DE PICS que necesita 5V regulados y tambien 12V (es el de r-luis), se que me estoy llendo de tema, cualquier cosa decime y lo hablamos en otra seccion.).
Saludos y espero tu respuesta


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya te hacia en la NBA.

Bueno primero y principal me alegro que tu proyecto alla llegado a buen fin, te felicito.

Como comentario te digo que me parece que no tienes idea del logro que has conseguido, desde una lista de integrados te ingeniaste sobre como usarlos y combinarlos, eso es como MUY MUCHO, tambien te felicito por esto y la paciencia que has demostrado.

Basta de alagos, volvamos al trabajo:
Yo vivo a 345.123 años luz de Liniers, pero repare la camara teletransportadora y puedo llegar en 15 minutos, si, he comprado y tiene muy buen surtido, ademas, enfrente hay otra casa de electronica Electrocomponentes S.A.
OKiss, luego te paso el conexiónado del LM7805 o mejor, fijate en el datasheet

http://www.biltek.tubitak.gov.tr/gelisim/elektronik/dosyalar/11/LM7808.pdf

La idea seria alimentar este con los 12 VCC no regulados y de ahy al regulador, a la salida de este 1 cpacitor electrolitico de 470uF 12 VCC en paralelo con uno ceramico de 100nF


----------



## zgouki (Oct 3, 2007)

Muchas gracias por tus comentarios, pienso seguir aprendiendo de gente como vos sobre todo este mundo de la electronica.
Bien, vayamos a las dudas:
Entendi muy bien lo de la casa liniers, si puedes pasame los datasheets de los componentes de tu tele-transportador   jajaja.
Ahora con respecto al LM7805, te adjunto una imagen para ver si esa era tu idea.
Y una infaltable duda  ops: : 
Es necesario hacer lo mismo con un LM7812 para construir el "quemador" de pics que te dije o puedo usar directamente los 12 Vcc que me da el adaptador? Es seguro lo que te estoy planteando? (no quisiera volar mi computadora, que esta viejita pero se la aguanta   ; y tampoco explotar/arruinar algun PIC ya que salen caritos  (aqui en Rosario, perdon, yo vivo en las alcantarillas, pero cuando salgo a la superficie es para ir a comprar cosas de electronica   , bueno aqui en la superficie de rosario el PIC 16F84 sale 18 pesos   :evil: !)
Saludos y nos vemos en el foro


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2007)

Casi mi idea !

Respecto al grabador yo no tube ganas de complicarme la vida y compre uno echo por 28$
con conexión serie, (valia eso cuando lo compre)

http://www.deremate.com.ar/accdb/viewItem.asp?IDI=17807233


----------



## zgouki (Oct 3, 2007)

Bien, osea que el capacitor electrolitico lo "corremos" hacia la derecha, pero ahora tenemos tres capacitores, dos electroliticos y uno de ceramica? O "borramos" el anterior y dejamos el nuevo en su lugar?  
Y todavia tengo la duda de la regulacion de los 12V.O sera que ya estan regulados?(teniendo en cuenta que vienen de un adaptador 12Vcc /800mA ) 
Nos vemos


----------



## knytroque (Oct 3, 2007)

hola   he  seguido  el hilo  de  su tema  . me  interesa   hacer  uno  igual  pero  desde  40 seg a  0.   no  trengo la mas  minima  idea  de electrionica.  te  agradeceria  mi indiques   si lo  lograste  hacer  y   si puedo  contar  con su ayuda para  hacer  uno  yo.   mil gracias  de  antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2007)

Para zgouki: El que esta antes del regulador se puede eliminar

Para knytroque: El contador se puede setear para que arranque en 40


----------



## zgouki (Oct 4, 2007)

Perdon que te siga insistiendo con lo mismo fogonazo, se que me vas a mandar al cuerno. pero debo comprar un LM7812 o no para hacer el grabador de pics de aca? :
http://r-luis.xbot.es/project/imagen/pic_sch.gif
http://r-luis.xbot.es/project/grab_pic.html

Y gracias por indicarme lo del capacitor, pasa que quiero ir ahora a la casa de electronica a comprar lo necesario. Saludos

*knytroque: *  No hay problema, pregunta las dudas que tengas y se te ayudara, si leiste todo el hilo, puedes empezar a investigar de que se tratan los elementos que posee el reloj, y si no entiendes algo de electronica, pues pregunta  (te comento que yo tampoco sabia una mie@"?!*´ sobre electronica y ahora puede decirse ....bueno,que se un poquito  , pero lo suficiente para explicarte sobre el reloj. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2007)

Segun el esquema se necesitan los 2 reguladores para conseguir las 2 tensiones.

La tension de 12 se usa solo para grabar y borrar


Como ahora me imagino me vas a TORTURAR con el grabador, busca el tutorial de como fabricar impresos y anda mirando.

OOooopsss., i do it again !
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/circuitos-impresos.htm

Tambien busca en el foro un post de un grabador USB que diseño un colega y pinta muy bueno


----------



## zgouki (Oct 6, 2007)

jaja voy a tratar de no torturarte tanto, el tutorial de como hacer PCB ya lo tengo leido  .
Acabo de hacer el circuito que te muestro en la imagen. Se supone que debe tener una salida de 12Vcc reguladas por el 7812, pero en la practica el multimetro me marca 13.50 V.en que falle?
Te dejo la lista de componentes (segun la pagina): (NOTA: lo que esta en negrita es lo que yo compre en reemplazo de lo que pide ya que no tenian otro.  segun el tipo de la casa d eelectronica dijo que iria bien.)
D1 a D6 1N4007 
C1 2200uf/25V   
C2 0,47uf/100V 
C3 0,1uf/50V  *-------> 0,22uf/50V*
C4 10uf/50V 
IC1 LM7812C 



> La tension de 12 se usa solo para grabar y borrar


Te pregunto si para utilizarlo en el grabador de pic no hay problema de usar esos 13.5V


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2007)

No te lo mencione porque no me parecio importante, los 2 diodos en serie en la pata del LM7812 son para elevar el voltaje del regulador 1,4 VCC, asi que si tienes 13,5VCC esta perfecto. (12 + 0,7 + 0,7) los 0,7 son la caida interna de cada diodo.
En realidad el datasheet aconseja 13,5 VCC para grabar y borrar,por eso los diodos

Invierte C3 con C2, C2 a la salida del reg. y C2 a la entrada, no es muy importante, mas que nada es un sutileza.


----------



## zgouki (Oct 6, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> .
> En realidad el datasheet aconseja 13,5 VCC para grabar y borrar,por eso los diodos
> 
> Invierte C3 con C2, C2 a la salida del reg. y C2 a la entrada, no es muy importante, mas que nada es un sutileza.



Pero entonces si el datasheet me dice que debo utilizar 13,5VCC para grabar y borrar, para que voy a hacer eso de invertir los capacitores? O sirve para otra cosa? Perdon por mi ignorancia ops: 
Saludos
NOTA: No voy a poder hacer el grabador de PICs con conexion USB porque no tengo USB  ops:


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2007)

> Fogonazo dijo
> Invierte C3 con C2, C2 a la salida del reg. y C2 a la entrada, no es muy importante, mas que nada es un sutileza.



La idea es colocar el mayor a la salida del regulador, no te olvides que de alli toma alimentacion el regulador de 5 VCC

Para cuando fotos del tablero ?


----------



## zgouki (Oct 6, 2007)

Bien, entonces pongo el capacitor C3 en C2 y viceversa.quedaria entonces bien asi? Muchas gracias por tu atensión


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2007)

Si, todo bien pero ¿ y las fotos ?


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 6, 2007)

Seria bueno que postees unas foticos.


----------



## zgouki (Oct 8, 2007)

Perdon por no haber contestado esto antes, pero lo deje pasar y me olvide.
Resulta que no tengo camara digital de fotos  , pero voy a pedirsela prestada a un amigo y pongo fotos de todo  .eso si, van a tener que esperar un poquito. 
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2007)

Como dijo Confucio (Filósofo chino, 551 adC - 479 adC) mientras se fumaba algo ilegal debajo de un cerezo en flor.

No problem, don´t worried be happy ! !


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 8, 2007)

Oye ese chino sale en todas partes. jajaja


----------



## zgouki (Oct 12, 2007)

Que tal gente, como va todo por aqui? Hace bastante que no pisaba foros de electronica!
igo buscando algun amigo o algun alma caritativo por estos pagos que me ceda una facking camara digital . El problema es que me dicen que no me la prestan porque tienen miedo de que se las desarme y haga u relojde 24    ( con flash incluido)  Asi que van a tener que seguir esperando.
Mientras tanto, queria comentarle (especialmente a Fogonazo que tiene el teletransportador) que dentro de una o dos semanas me voy para Capital Federal con mi viejo, asique voy a comprar un monton de cosillas electronicas para mis experimentos (muejejei  ) .
Un amigo mio me recomendo que me haga una fuente regulada ya que la voy a utilizar mucho en mis proyectos futuros, y si es asi, quisiera saber cual me recomiendan.
Y otra ultima cosa: este mismo amigo mio, en un momento en el que estabamos hablando del reloj de 24 segundos, yo le comente que hiba a usar un transformador de 6 Volts y 3 Amperes para alimentar a los dos displays gigantes (que se encuentran a una distancia de 35/40 metros del tablero de mando donde esta la parte logica y la fuente en cuestion), y me dijo que estaba loco, que en esos 40 metros de cables los 6 Volts se me irian transformadores en calor y no llegaria nada a los displays por el efecto joule.que nesecitaba ponerles cables mas gruesos, no e servirian los cables de PC.y que me valla a freir churros y bla,bla,bla.    
Yo quisiera saber, amigo fogonazo, si lo que me dijo mi amigo tiene algo de cierto o no, y si es verdad, como podria solucionarlo (quizas tu no sabias que habia 40 metros de distancia entre la fuente y los displays.
Saludos y espero tu respuesta.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 12, 2007)

te recomiendo la fuente variable de 1,2 a 30 volt con los LM317T en paralelo.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2007)

Tu amigo tiene razon te conviene colocar el transformador cerca de los display, ademas son menos cables para llevar.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 12, 2007)

oye amigo zgouki q ha pasado con las pictures?


----------



## zgouki (Oct 12, 2007)

Las pictures estaran proximamente "Coming soon.". No enserio, apenas tenga una camara digital en mis manos, posteo todo: el reloj, la consola, los tableros de leds, mi quemadura por usar mal el soldador; la marca de mi pie en el trasero de mi hermano por tocarme la parte logica del reloj; mi madre insultandome por el lio de cables, trastos y demas; un primer plano de los cables,trastos y demas, etc, etc.  
Para fogonazo: el problema es que tengo que comprar entonces 2 transformadores independientes, ya que son 2 displays gigantes los cuales van uno en c/u de los tableros de basquet (donde estan los aros), y eso no me gusta ya que como cornos hago para poner dos fuentes arriba de dos aros de 3,25 metros, los cuales vibran a causa de las pelotas que pegan en sus tableros, pudiendo caerse dichos trastos (la tengo con los trastos) en las cabezas indefensas de pequeños e inocentes amantes del baloncesto!?!?!?   






Y una gran pregunta: como hizo entonces el tipo que construyo el reloj que repare hace un par de semanas? el puso una sola fuente de 30 volts y nose cuantos amperes para aliementar a los dos displays desde donde se encuentra la parte logica (esta con una fuente aparte), y los 30Vcc los manda por dos cables juntos de computadora.No es mejor hacer esto?
Saludos


----------



## zgouki (Oct 12, 2007)

Comento que la foto no es de mi cancha (fabrigimno?brasucas?nononono  ), sino se darian cuenta de que no somos tan de barrio, jeje,con esas tribunas hasta podriamos ir al TNA jaja. Solo la puse para que te des idea de que tan alto son los aros.
Y aqui van otras imagenes para que vean algunos displays comersiales para este proposito:


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2007)

1) Tienes idea del amperaje de consumo.
2) Aislacion de vibraciones: Cuelgalo directo del techo


----------



## zgouki (Oct 12, 2007)

NO, no tengo idea del consumo, no se como determinarlo ni como medirlo (mi multimetro cada vez que quiero medir amperaje le salta una chispa potente en las puntas metalicas de los cables) Quiza este usandolo de la forma incorrecta al multimetro.no hay otra forma de medir el amperaje de una fuente?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2007)

Para medir el amperaje el tester se coloca en SERIE 


(+) Fuente---->(+) Multimetro---> (-) Multimetro ---> Circuito de display

Multimetro escala Amperes (* 2A) y cables en el zocalo correcto


----------



## zgouki (Oct 12, 2007)

Listo, gracias por el dato, yo agarraba y ponia una punta del tester por el Vcc y la otra punta al GND de la fuente sin conexion con ningun circuito y .BOOM! Que burro, me merezco tener  las puntas del tester todas chamuscadas. 
Bueno, apenas pueda voy hasta el club con el tester y me fijo cuantos amperes entrega esa fuente.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2007)

MMMMmmmmmm, el valor de tus acciones en bolsa acaban de bajar un 15%


----------



## sick (Oct 12, 2007)

claro es una serie de interuptores.para que puedas enviar pulsos controlado. en este caso para q mandes 0 o 1. 0v o 5v. pero ese circuito solo es un circuito de prueva de un decoder y realmente no creo q te sirva para un reloj.mas q para visualizarlo cuando ya ste diseñado.


----------



## zgouki (Dic 3, 2007)

Que tal foristas! Bueno, abro de nuevo el tema (hizo mucho ruido de visagra oxidada...  ) porque queria comentarles sobre una duda que tengo.
Bueno, como uds. saben me estoy metiendo en el tema de los microcontroladores, y pensando en el reloj de 24 segundos, de como se podia mejorar, se me ocurrio lo siguiente (que seguramente a otro/s se le habrá ocurrido...es que no hay nada en este mundo por inventar?!?!   ):

Dado el bajo costo del PIC 16F84 y sus buenas prestaciones, y leyendo sobre lo que significa y como se hace los MULTIPLEXADOS con este PIC, se podria abaratar considerablemente los costos del circuito del reloj de la siguiente manera:
1) desechando: 555 astable (capacitores, resistencias,etc.), los dos cd4029, los dos cd4511 y  el cd4078; osea todos los IC utilizados anteriormente. Todas estas funciones las hará el 16F84 (incluso manejar los 2 displays mediante multiplexado y detectar tanto el botón de PARA/MARCHA como el de RESET, y ademas hacer sonar la bocina cuando llegue a 0).






En la imagen anterior, aparecen 4 displays, pero solo utilizaremos 2 (como son 2 tableros que deben visualizarse en la cancha de baloncesto, uno en cada punta, estos se conectarán en serie). De los pines que queden libres, R2 se configurará como entrada y se usará para detectar cuando el usuario presione el botón de PARA/MARCHA (detiene/habilita el reloj descendente), mientras que R3 se configurará como salida para hacer sonar una bocina (mediante amplificador externo) cuando el contador llegue a 0.
El botón de RESET estará conectado al MCLR (pin 4) de la siguiente manera:






Cuando se lo presiona, la cuenta vuelve a 24. (Aquí tengo una duda: es factible esto?)

No solo se evita el conexionado, pistas y espacio que ocupan los IC, sino que además (esto tampoco se si esta bien, creo que teoricamente si esta OK) *se disminuye el consumo de los displays gigantes, ya que ahora solo estarán prendidos (en un determinado momento) un solo dígito de los 2 tableros de 24 segundos, por lo tanto se reduce a la mitad el consumo de Amperes. Es decir, que con dos transformadores de 1A c/u conectados cerca de los tableros a estos, se podra abastecer de la corriente necesaria a estos visualizadores. Todos esto gracias al multiplexado*

Bueno, hasta aqui mi guitarreada...pero en serio, realmente lo que se me ocurrio, se puede hacer y va a funcionar tal como lo "predije" (re nostradamus era el loco  ) o solo escribí cosas sin sentido? Espero que no, porque sino voy a tener que revisar las cosas que lei y mis interpretaciones sobre los micros.
Saludos


----------



## carlitox_unc (Dic 8, 2007)

HOla....muy buena la idea del multiplexado...pero una pregunta....como tendria que hacer para poder hacer una cuenta regresiva y que a su vez sea multiplexado...cual seria la instruccion a utilizar en el programa.....ahh...y para que la cuenta regresiva sea de segundo en segundo....muchas gracias.....


----------



## jim_17 (Dic 9, 2007)

http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=19570.0 mirate esto.


----------



## carlitox_unc (Dic 9, 2007)

Ahora tengo que buscar la forma de multiplexar para poder manejar un display de 2 digitos, de una cuenta decreciente, que va desde 24 a 0.......a alguien se le ocurre algo?...muy bueno el foro......


----------



## zgouki (Dic 14, 2007)

gente, perdon que joda y siga insistiendo con lo mismo...pero, sobre lo que publique con respecto al multiplexado...son correctas mis deducciones (principalmente lo del consumo de Amperes de los displays de leds)? 
Muchas gracias por su atensión, como siempre   
Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 14, 2007)

Pos no te enredes, prueba y listo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2007)

La reduccion del consumo es relativa, si dejas todo como esta y lo trabajas MPX, el consumo sera algo menor.
Pero tambien la luminosidad.
Para volver a la luminosidad anterior habra que dar un poco mas de corriente.
Volvio a subier el consumo !,


----------



## carlitox_unc (Dic 15, 2007)

Hola amigos foristas....viendo y leyendo el foro completo sobre el reloj de 24 seg me intereso, ya que yo estoy en una situiaciopn muy parecida....soy jugador de basquet, estoy estudiando electronica(secundario) y estoy tratando de hacer unos relojes de 24 con pic....el programador ya lo compre....pero mi duda esta en que no se como hacer el multiplexado(en el mplab), ya que el circuito lo entiendo...pero no se como dar la instruccion para poder hacer la cuenta decendente con multiplexado y para parar la cuenta cuando quiera....desde ya les agradeceria su ayuda... ya que tengo que terminar esto antes de fin de año porque en enero comenzamos a jugar los play-offs......muchas gracias.....


----------



## gabrielg (Dic 16, 2007)

Holacarlitx_unc (Univ.Nac.Cba?)

Puedes utilizar este programa que es muy bueno. Es gratis.

http://www.mikroe.com/en/compilers/mikrobasic/pic/

Suerte


----------



## santi21 (Mar 8, 2013)

Buenas tardes amigos foristas!
Resulta que estoy realizando un reloj que comienza en 30 y llega a cero.
Estuve leyendo este tema y me sirvió mucho, pero tengo algunas dudas aún. 
Mi reloj lo realicé con CMOS. Tiene botones de play, pause y reset.

En este momento deseo construir números de tamaño real y quisiera saber si los transistores BC548 que indica en ese tema (realizado con integrados 74ls47) me sirven.
Otra duda que tengo es si la fuente que tengo (de 5 y 2.7A) me dará para alimentar todo, y como hacer para perder la mínima señal posible dado que los números (que formaré con leds) estarán a aproximadamente 20 metros del tablero de comando.

Adjunto el prototipo realizado en ISIS (Proteus)

Muchas gracias por la atención de siempre!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 9, 2013)

Hola santi21

Primero que nada, hay algunas cosas que hay que mejorar en el circuito que adjuntaste en tu mensaje #197.
*A-* Si presionan el Botón llamado STOP cuando la salida PIN 3 de la compuerta NOR U8:A esté a nivel bajo, es probable que se dañe esa compuerta.

*B-* le falta un diodo a la bobina del relevador RL1 el cual se conecta en sentido inverso a la polarización de la bobina.

*C-* Normalmente en un circuito donde hay circuitos lógicos y dispositivos que pudieran generar picos de voltaje, estos dispositivos se alimentan con una fuente diferente a la de los circuitos lógicos.

Ahora bien, Dices:
En este momento deseo construir números de tamaño real y quisiera saber si los transistores BC548 que indica en ese tema (realizado con integrados 74ls47) me sirven.

Es necesario saber las características eléctricas de esos “*números de tamaño real*” en cuanto a su voltaje y corriente que requieren para encender. Vf e If. Estos datos los puedes encontrar en, precisamente, sus hojas de datos.
Una vez conociendo aquellos parámetros se puede determinar el transistor a utilizar para encender los que llamas “*números de tamaño real*”.

Más delante, en tu mensaje, mencionas:
Otra duda que tengo es si la fuente que tengo (de 5 y 2.7A) me dará para alimentar todo, y como hacer para perder la mínima señal posible dado que los números (que formaré con leds) estarán a aproximadamente 20 metros del tablero de comando.

Probablemente si sirva la fuente que tienes (de 5 y 2.7A) pero hay que saber las características eléctricas de los Display’s que formarás con LED’s, la corriente y voltaje para el relevador y la corriente que requiere toda la circuiteria.

Por qué no continuaste en alguno de los otros 2 temas que tienes al respecto de este mismo circuito ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## santi21 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hola MrCarlos, antes que nada te agradezco la atención.

Quisiera saber como solucionar el tema *A*.
En el *B* no se cuál es el sentido de dicho led, además que supongo que debo agregar una resistencia en serie con el mismo, si no se quemaría, no?
Cómo soluciono el problema que me panteas en *C*?

Me expresé muy mal al referirme a "números de tamaño real". Son números formados por leds y que tendrán el tamaño aproximado de una hoja A4.
En principio pensé en que cada segmento del número tenga 10 leds. Los segmentos estarán alimentados con la misma fuente de 5V.

Saludos y gracias nuevamente!


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 11, 2013)

Hola santi21

Respuestas:
*A-* Haciendo el circuito en otra forma.
*B-* En este punto no hablo de ningún LED sino de un diodo en paralelo con la bobina del relevador.
*C-* utilizando otra fuente para polarizar el relevador RL1.

Vuelvo a preguntar:
Por qué no continuaste en alguno de los otros 2 temas que tienes al respecto de este mismo circuito ??

Realmente no sé por qué utilizas un relevador en tu circuito.

Notaste que si presionas el botón llamado STOP los contadores se programan a 30, cuando sueltas ese botón el contador cuenta así: 30, 39, 38, 37, Etc. Es Correcto eso ??, 
Creo que debería contar asÍ: 30, 29, 28, 27, Etc.

Según entiendo lo que pretendes realizar es un contador de 2 cifras programable descendente que se detenga al llegar a 00 y botones con las funciones Stop, Play, Pause.
O hay algo diferente en el desarrollo de tu circuito ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## santi21 (Mar 11, 2013)

Tienes razón en lo que dices. Pero me pareció que no correspondía con el tema que había preguntado la vez anterior. Si estoy equivocado disculpas!

El relevador fue utilizado porque no tengo tanto conocimiento y no supe otra manera de resolver ese problema.

Noté lo que me dices de que la cuenta desciende de 30 a 39, 38, etc., pero en la práctica funciona tal como debe funcionar, los números pasan de 30, 29, 28...

Tal como dices: 





> lo que pretendes realizar es un contador de 2 cifras programable descendente que se detenga al llegar a 00 y botones con las funciones Stop, Play, Pause.



Disculpas nuevamente si falté con las reglas del foro.


----------



## santi21 (Mar 12, 2013)

Quedé pensando y no se me ocurrió otra forma de "hacer el circuito de otra forma" para solucionar el problema *A*.
Por otro lado pregunto, qué características debería tener el diodo que tendría que poner en paralelo con el relevadores? Supongo que en lugar de los relevadores podría haber puesto transistores, pero estoy medio limitado en el conocimiento de los mismos..
Gracias de nuevo!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 13, 2013)

Hola santi21

Podrías utilizar un diodo 1N4148 para el relevador.

Analiza el circuito contenido en el .ZIP que te adjunto. Ve si cumple con tus expectativas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## santi21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Muchas gracias MrCarlos!
Funciona bastante parecido a lo que deseo. Lo único es que el botón "pause" sólo para de contar si está apretado. Yo deseaba que pare de contar y luego continúe cuando presione el botón "play".
Igual me gustó mucho el diseño.
Por otro lado no entendí que resistencias están calculadas en la cuenta realizada al lado de los displays.

Respecto a la pregunta que hice en el inicio, que tipo de transistores puedo colocar a la salida de los 4511 para alimentar los números que formaré con leds? Leí por algún lado de unos bc548 y bc547. No se la diferencia entre ellos y si sirven para en este caso.

Gracias nuevamente!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 13, 2013)

Hola santi21

El diseño que adjunté se puede modificar para que haga lo que deseas, mencionado en el primer párrafo de tu mensaje.
Puedes, por ejemplo, agregar otro Flip-Flip como el que ya trae el circuito.

Los Display’s de 7 segmentos que trae el ISIS de Proteus tienen esas características, 
Vf = 1.5 Volts.
If = 0.010 Amps.
Quiere decir que cuando circulan por cualquier segmento 10 mAmps. Habrá una caída de voltaje en él de 1.5 Volts.

Así que la resistencia limitadora de corriente para cada segmento se calcula así:
Voltaje de la fuente = Vcc
Vcc – Vf = 5 – 1.5 = 3.5 Volts. Este voltaje debe caer en la resistencia limitadora. Puesto que la corriente del segmento será igual a la que circula por la resistencia limitadora, pues están en serie, la forma de calcular el valor de esa R sería:
3.5 / 0.10 = 350 Ohms.

Como puedes observar es necesario saber que corriente debe circular por cada segmento del Display que pretendes hacer con LED’s. 
Se requiere saber las características de los LES’s que pretendes utilizar para determinar(Calcular) las resistencias limitadoras y, si es necesario seleccionar un IC o el transistor que manejará esos Display’s formados con LED’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## plh489 (Abr 24, 2013)

por favor si alguien tiene el circito del temporizador de basquet de 24 segundos, con play, stop y pausa. q lo pueda subir aqui. gracias. los display 7 segmentos los reemplazare por las tiras de led. conviene? se puede hacer eso?? ..





MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola santi21
> 
> Podrías utilizar un diodo 1N4148 para el relevador.
> 
> ...



 no puedo simularlo en proteus--- pongo play y nada.





zgouki dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, ya estoy buscando los datasheets de dichos integrados. Voy a tratar de ver como los conecto, cualquier cosa cuando finalize el diseño posteo el circuito para tu chequeo y tus recomendaciones.
> Anteriormente trate de poner mi mail, pero eso va en contra de las reglas del foro, como podriamos comunicarnos si por ejemplo debo postear una imagen o archivo mas grande de lo permitido?
> E visto a gente que en su firma a puesto su mail, es valido ello?
> Saludos y disculpa las molestias, es que soy un novato en todo



hola zgouki, te consultaba porque vi q tuviste exito con el armado del reloj de 24 seg para basquet. y yo tambien practico basquet y me gusta la electronica pero soy novato en esto, y al ser un equipo o un club chico nomas no tenemos los recursos suficientes para comprar uno tablero de esos y dentro de 1 1/2 semana empieza el torneo y queriamos tener armado dicho tablero.. serias tan amable de pasarme el diseño del circuito y componentes para poder armarlo? muchas gracias desde ya...

plh489


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 24, 2013)

Hola plh489

Es muy probable que la versión de tu ISIS de Proteus sea anterior a la que tengo: 7.6 SP2

Si lograste desempacar el .DSN y cargarlo en tu ISIS (Ref. Mi mensaje #203) te diré que para que funcione primero hay que presionar el botón STOP; con ello se programa en los contadores 4029 el número que se ve en los cuadritos negros con un número inscrito. Actualmente ese número es 3, 0.
Luego presionas el botón Play.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## NEWREK953 (Nov 8, 2016)

Una pregunta, el PIC16F84A tu programa , lo estas realizando de que logica, de preguntar bit por bit o preguntar como un contador Decimal.?(Programa Assembler)


----------

